# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण

## Mr_perfect

सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण, महारथी कर्ण, दानवीर कर्ण, सर्वश्रेष्ठ धनुर्धर कर्ण, राधेय, वसुषेण ऐसे कितने ही नामोँ से पुकारा जाने वाले इस महान यौद्धा के महाभारत के युग मेँ जन्म के साथ ही दुर्भाग्य ने अन्त तक उसका पीछा नहीँ छोड़ा। नियती कदम कदम पर उसके साथ क्रूर खेल खेलती रही। जिस कारण धर्म के पक्ष मेँ खड़े होने वाले इस महारथी को धर्म विरुद्ध युद्ध लड़ने के लिए विवश होना पड़ा। नियती ने कदम कदम पर उसे उस अपराध का दण्ड दिया जो उसने किया ही नहीँ था जिसमेँ उसका कोई कसूर नहीँ था। शायद महाभारत का कोई सबसे वीर, शक्तिशाली तथा कारुणिक पात्र यही है।

_________

----------


## Mr_perfect

कर्ण, जो अपनी दानवीरता के लिए प्रसिद्ध हैं। कर्ण को सूर्यपुत्र भी कहते हैं। कर्ण के जन्म का पूरा वृतांत महाभारत के आदिपर्व में है। यदुवंशी राजा शूरसेन की एक कन्या थी जिसका नाम पृथा था। इस कन्या को शूरसेन ने अपनी बुआ के संतानहीन पुत्र कुंतीभोज को दे दिया। इस प्रकार पृथा कुंती के नाम से प्रसिद्ध हुई। कुंती जब छोटी थी तो ऋषियों की सेवा करने में उसे बड़ा आनन्द आता था। एक बार कुंती ने महर्षि दुर्वासा की बड़ी सेवा की। जिससे प्रसन्न होकर दुर्वासा ने उसे एक मंत्र दिया और कहा कि इस मंत्र से तुम जिस देवता का आवाहन करोगी, उसी की कृपा से तुम्हें पुत्र उत्पन्न होगा। दुर्वासा ऋषि की बात सुनकर कुंती को बड़ा आश्चर्य हुआ।

कुंती द्वारा सूर्य देवता का आवाहन
 उसने एकांत में जाकर भगवान सूर्य का आवाहन किया। सूर्यदेव ने आकर तत्काल कुंती को गर्भस्थापन किया, जिससे तेजस्वी कवच व कुंडल पहने एक सर्वांग सुंदर बालक उत्पन्न हुआ। उस समय कुंती कुंवारी थी इसलिए उसने कलंक के भय से उस बालक को छिपाकर नदी में बहा दिया। रथ चलाने वाले अधिरथ ने उसे निकाला और अपनी पत्नी राधा के पास ले जाकर उसे पुत्र बना लिया। उसका नाम वसुषेण रखा गया। यही वसुषेण आगे जाकर कर्ण के नाम से प्रसिद्ध हुआ।

शिशु कर्ण का राधा तथा अधिरथ को मिलना

----------


## Mr_perfect

इस तरह दोष या तो कुंती का था या सूर्य देव का परंतु सारा दंड कर्ण को पूरी जिंदगी भुगतना पड़ा। कुंती अपना माता होने का कर्त्यव नहीँ निभा सकी।

----------


## love birds

मगर मित्र कर्ण ने जरुर निभाया !!!!

----------


## Mr_perfect

> मगर मित्र कर्ण ने जरुर निभाया !!!!


उसने अपना धर्म पालन करने के लिए अपना सब कुछ न्योछावर कर दिया। चाहे इसके लिए उसे प्राणोँ की आहुति देनी पड़ी
___________

----------


## Sameerchand

> उसने अपना धर्म पालन करने के लिए अपना सब कुछ न्योछावर कर दिया। चाहे इसके लिए उसे प्राणोँ की आहुति देनी पड़ी
> ___________


बिलकुल मित्र, कर्ण ने अपना धर्म पालन करने के लिए अपना सब कुछ न्योछावर कर दिया, यहाँ तक की अपने प्राण भी।

----------


## Mr_perfect

अपनी पालनकर्ता माता के नाम पर कर्ण को राधेय के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। अपने जन्म के रहस्योद्घाटन होने और अंग का राजा बनाए जाने के पश्चात भी कर्ण ने सदैव उन्हीं को अपना माता- पिता माना और अपनी मृत्यु तक सभी पुत्र धर्मों निभाया। अंग का राजा बनाए जाने के पश्चात कर्ण का एक नाम अंगराज भी हुआ।

----------


## Mr_perfect

कुमार अवास्था से ही कर्ण की रुचि अपने पिता अधिरथ के समान रथ चलाने कि बजाय युद्धकला में अधिक थी। कर्ण और उसके पिता अधिरथ आचार्य द्रोण से मिले जो उस समय युद्धकला के सर्वश्रेष्ठ आचार्यों में से एक थे। द्रोणाचार्य उस समय कुरु राजकुमारों को शिक्षा दिया करते थे। उन्होने कर्ण को शिक्षा देने से मना कर दिया क्योंकि कर्ण एक सारथी पुत्र था, और द्रोण केवल
क्षत्रियों को ही शिक्षा दिया करते थे। द्रोणाचार्य की असम्मति के उपरान्त कर्ण ने परशुराम से सम्पर्क किया जो कि केवल
ब्राह्मणों को ही शिक्षा दिया करते थे।
कर्ण ने स्वयं को ब्राह्मण बताकर
परशुराम से शिक्षा का आग्रह किया।
परशुराम ने कर्ण का आग्रह स्वीकार
किया और कर्ण को अपने समान
ही युद्धकला और धनुर्विद्या में निष्णात
किया। इस प्रकार कर्ण परशुराम का एक
अत्यन्त परिश्रमी और निपुण शिष्य बना।

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> इस तरह दोष या तो कुंती का था या सूर्य देव का परंतु सारा दंड कर्ण को पूरी जिंदगी भुगतना पड़ा। कुंती अपना माता होने का कर्त्यव नहीँ निभा सकी।


जब भी ये कहानियां पढ़ता हूँ तो पता नहीं हिन्दू धर्म के बारे में ऐसा लगता है की हम उन बातो को इतिहास में जगह दिए हुए हैं जिनका
कोई मतलब और औचित्य समझ में नहीं आता .
क्या सूर्य देव का ये कृत्य किसी की समझ में आता है. कुंती का तो कृत्य अपनी जगह स्वीकार करने योग्य है क्योंकी उस समय 
महिलाओं को इतनी आज़ादी नहीं रही होगी की वे कुंवारी माँ बन सकें मगर क्या सूर्य देव को तथाकथित देवता होते हुए ऐसा कृत्य 
करना चाहिए था. ऐसे देवताओं का आराधन किस मन से करूँ मेरी तो समझ में नहीं आता.

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> कुमार अवास्था से ही कर्ण की रुचि अपने पिता अधिरथ के समान रथ चलाने कि बजाय युद्धकला में अधिक थी। कर्ण और उसके पिता अधिरथ आचार्य द्रोण से मिले जो उस समय युद्धकला के सर्वश्रेष्ठ आचार्यों में से एक थे। द्रोणाचार्य उस समय कुरु राजकुमारों को शिक्षा दिया करते थे। उन्होने कर्ण को शिक्षा देने से मना कर दिया क्योंकि कर्ण एक सारथी पुत्र था, और द्रोण केवल
> क्षत्रियों को ही शिक्षा दिया करते थे। द्रोणाचार्य की असम्मति के उपरान्त कर्ण ने परशुराम से सम्पर्क किया जो कि केवल
> ब्राह्मणों को ही शिक्षा दिया करते थे।
> कर्ण ने स्वयं को ब्राह्मण बताकर
> परशुराम से शिक्षा का आग्रह किया।
> परशुराम ने कर्ण का आग्रह स्वीकार
> किया और कर्ण को अपने समान
> ही युद्धकला और धनुर्विद्या में निष्णात
> किया। इस प्रकार कर्ण परशुराम का एक
> अत्यन्त परिश्रमी और निपुण शिष्य बना।


परसुराम की बात की जाये तो बिना किसी वजह के २१ बार
धरती को क्षत्रियों से खाली कर देना और इतना नरसंहार करना
और उसके बाद उसकी पूजा करना मेरी तो समझ में नहीं आता .

----------


## Mr_perfect

> परसुराम की बात की जाये तो बिना किसी वजह के २१ बार
> धरती को क्षत्रियों से खाली कर देना और इतना नरसंहार करना
> और उसके बाद उसकी पूजा करना मेरी तो समझ में नहीं आता .


उन्होँने 21 बार क्षत्रियोँ का संहार अवश्य किया परन्तु वो सभी अधर्मी तथा अन्यायी थे। परशुराम जी ने सव्यं ओर उनके परिवार ने क्षत्रियोँ द्वारा किए अधर्म को झेला था। उनके परिवार के साथ सहस्त्रार्जुन तथा उसके पुत्रोँ ने क्या किया यह तो आप जानते ही हैँ। कहते है पिता जन्मदग्नि की हत्या के पश्चात माता रेणुका ने इक्कीस बार अपनी छाती पीटी थी। तब परशुराम ने अपनी माँ से प्रतिज्ञा ली की जितनी बार तूने अपनी छाती पीटी है उतनी बार इस धरती को क्षत्रियोँ से रहित कर दूँगा और भगवान परशुराम स्वयं भगवान नारायण के अंशावतार थे इसलिए उनके तो अधर्म का पक्ष लेने का सवाल ही नहीँ उठता।

----------


## Mr_perfect

> जब भी ये कहानियां पढ़ता हूँ तो पता नहीं हिन्दू धर्म के बारे में ऐसा लगता है की हम उन बातो को इतिहास में जगह दिए हुए हैं जिनका
> कोई मतलब और औचित्य समझ में नहीं आता .
> क्या सूर्य देव का ये कृत्य किसी की समझ में आता है. कुंती का तो कृत्य अपनी जगह स्वीकार करने योग्य है क्योंकी उस समय 
> महिलाओं को इतनी आज़ादी नहीं रही होगी की वे कुंवारी माँ बन सकें मगर क्या सूर्य देव को तथाकथित देवता होते हुए ऐसा कृत्य 
> करना चाहिए था. ऐसे देवताओं का आराधन किस मन से करूँ मेरी तो समझ में नहीं आता.


सूर्यदेव ने तो फिर भी अपना पिता होने का कर्त्वय निभाया उसे अपने कवच एंवम् कुण्डल प्रदान करके और अपनी छत्रछाया मेँ रखा। परन्तु माता कुंती ने सूर्यदेवता का आवाहन किया जबकि उनको मालूम था कि सूर्यदेव उन्हेँ पुत्र देने को बाध्य होँगे।

----------


## mantu007

बहुत ही  अच्छी प्रस्तुति दी  है अक्षय बाबू ........कृपया आपसे आग्रह है की इसमे निरन्तरता बनाए  रखें

----------


## Mr_perfect

> बहुत ही  अच्छी प्रस्तुति दी  है अक्षय बाबू ........कृपया आपसे आग्रह है की इसमे निरन्तरता बनाए  रखें


अवश्य 
जो हुक्म सरकार।

----------


## Mr_perfect

कर्ण को उसके गुरु परशुराम से श्राप मिला था।  कर्ण की शिक्षा अपने अन्तिम चरण पर थी। एक दोपहर की बात है, गुरु परशुराम कर्ण की जंघा पर सिर रखकर विश्राम कर रहे थे। कुछ देर बाद कहीं से एक बिच्छू आया और उसकी दूसरी जंघा पर काट कर घाव बनाने लगा। गुरु का विश्राम भंग ना हो इसलिए कर्ण बिच्छू को दूर ना हटाकर उसके डंक को सहता रहा। कुछ देर में गुरुजी की निद्रा टूटी, और उन्होनें देखा की कर्ण की जांघ से बहुत रक्त बह रहा है। उन्होनें कहा कि केवल किसी क्षत्रिय में ही इतनी सहनशीलता हो सकती है कि वह बिच्छु डंक को सह ले,
ना कि किसी ब्राह्मण में, और
परशुरामजी ने उसे मिथ्या भाषण के कारण श्राप दिया कि जब भी कर्ण को उनकी दी हुई शिक्षा की सर्वाधिक आवश्यकता होगी, उस दिन वह उसके काम
नहीं आएगी। कर्ण, जो कि स्वयं यह नहीं जानता था कि वह किस वंश से है, ने अपने गुरु से क्षमा माँगी और कहा कि उसके स्थान पर यदि कोई और शिष्य भी होता तो वो भी यही करता।
यद्यपि कर्ण को क्रोधवश श्राप देने पर उन्हें ग्लानि हुई पर वे अपना श्राप वापस नहीं ले सकते थे। तब उन्होनें कर्ण को अपना विजय नामक धनुष प्रदान किया और उसे ये आशीर्वाद दिया कि उसे वह वस्तु मिलेगी जिसे वह सर्वाधिक चाहता है - अमिट प्रसिद्धि। कुछ लोककथाओं में माना जाता है कि बिच्छू के रुप में स्वयं इन्द्र थे, जो उसकी वास्तविक क्षत्रिय पहचान को उजागर करना चाहते थे।

भार्गव परशुराम जी
_____________

----------


## Marcus Fenix

अच्छी जानकारी है |

----------


## swami ji

वाह दोस्त  कर्ण  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,आछी बाते हे जी

----------


## Mr_perfect

परशुरामजी के आश्रम से जाने के पश्चात, कर्ण कुछ समय तक भटकता रहा। इस दौरान वह शब्दभेदी विद्या सीख रहा था। अभ्यास के दौरान उसने एक गाय के बछड़े को कोई वनीय पशु समझ लिया और उस पर शब्दभेदी बाण चला दिया और बछड़ा मारा गया। तब उस गाय के स्वामी ब्राह्मण ने कर्ण को श्राप दिया कि जिस प्रकार उसने एक असहाय पशु को मारा है, वैसे ही एक दिन वह भी मारा जाएगा जब वह सबसे अधिक असहाय होगा और जब उसका सारा ध्यान अपने शत्रु से कहीं अलग किसी और काम पर
होगा ओर तुम्हारे रथ को भी धरती पकड़ लेगी।
_____________

----------


## Mr_perfect

इस प्रकार, कर्ण को दो पृथक
अवसरों पर तीन श्राप मिले। दुर्भाग्य से ये तीनों ही श्राप कुरुक्षेत्र के निर्णायक युद्ध में फलीभूत हुए, जब वह युद्ध में अस्त्र विहीन, रथ विहीन, और असहाय हो गया था।
_____________

----------


## Mr_perfect

हस्तिनापुर नगरी में पांडव तथा कौरव राजकुमारों की धनुर्विद्या के कौशल का प्रदर्शन आयोजित किया गया था । राजकुमारों की शिक्षा अभी हाल ही में पूरी हुयी थी । जब कर्ण को यह खबर मिली तब वे
राजकुमारों की धनुर्विद्या का कौशल देखने के लिये हस्तिनापुर नगरी आये । हस्तिनापुर के बाहर एक बहुत
बड़ा मैदान था । वहां सारी व्यवस्था थी । मैदान के बीच
एक विशाल घेरा बना था । शेष मैदान दर्शकों से खचाखच भरा था। राजपरिवार के सदस्य भी मैदान में उपस्थित थे ।
राजकुमारों की कला का प्रदर्शन शुरू हुआ। राजकुमारों ने घुड़सवारी, तलवारबाजी तथा रथ चलाने के अद्भुत कारनामें दिखाये । हाथी पर बैठकर युद्ध कैसे करते हैं, यह भी उन्होंने दिखाया।सबसे पहले भीम एवं
दुर्योधन में गदा युद्ध हुआ।
दोनों ही पराक्रमी थे। एक लम्बे
अन्तराल तक दोनों के मध्य गदा युद्ध
होता रहा किन्तु हार-जीत का फैसला न
हो पाया। अन्त में गुरु द्रोण का संकेत
पाकर अश्वत्थामा ने दोनों को अलग कर
दिया।
गदा युद्ध के पश्चात् अर्जुन
अपनी धनुर्विद्या का प्रदर्शन करने के लिये आये। उन्होंने सबसे पहले आग्नेयास्त्र चला कर भयंकर अग्नि उत्पन्न किया फिर वरुणास्त्र चला कर जल की वर्षा की जिससे प्रज्वलित अग्नि का शमन हो गया। इसके पश्चात् उन्होंने वायु-अस्त्र चला कर आँधी उत्पन्न किया तथा पार्जन्यास्त्र से बादल उत्पन्न कर के दिखाया। यही नहीं अन्तर्ध्यान-अस्त्र चलाया और वहाँ पर उपस्थित लोगों की दृष्टि से अदृश्य हो कर सभी को आश्चर्य में डाल दिया। भारी बाणों का प्रयोग देखकर तो लोगों ने दांतों तले अंगुली दबा ली । वे यह कहते हुये उसकी प्रशंसा करने लगे कि ’’अर्जुन धनुर्विद्या में सर्वश्रेष्ठ एवं
अद्वितीय है ।‘‘ पार्थ ! गर्व मत करो: उसी समय दरवाजे के निकट कठोर ध्वनि सुनाई दी। लोग मुड़कर देखने लगे। एक युवक आगे बढ़ता चला आ रहा था। उसका तेज, उसका बलिष्ठ शरीर, लंबाई, चमकदार कवच तथा कुंडल देखकर लोग स्तंभित रह गये । मैदान में उपस्थित दर्शक कानाफूसी करने लगे । यह युवक कर्ण थे। वह मैदान में बने गोलाकार स्थल पर आये
तथा अर्जुन की ओर मुड़कर कहने लगे:- ’’पार्थ ! तुम यह मत
सोचो कि धनुर्विद्या में तुमसे श्रेष्ठ और कोई नहीं है । मैं धनुर्विद्या में तुमसे कहीं बहुत अधिक श्रेष्ठ कला का प्रदर्शन कर दिखाता हूं ।‘‘ इतना कहकर कर्ण ने अपनी कला का प्रदर्शन किया। उन्होंने ’पर्जन्य‘ अस्त्र आकाश में छोड़ा और वर्षा होने लगी। ’वायव्य‘ का प्रयोग कर कर्ण ने वर्षा बंद करवा दी। ’आग्नेय‘ अस्त्र छोड़कर उन्होंने
अग्नि उत्पन्न की तथा ’वरुण‘ से उसे बुझा भी दिया । धातु के बने तेजी से घूमते हुये सूअर के मुंह में उन्होंने पांच बाण छोड़े। इसके बाद अंतर्धान हथियार का प्रयोग कर कर्ण अदृश्य हो गये । पलक झपकते ही वे गोलाकर के दूसरे भाग में दिखाई दिये। फिर गदा हाथ में लेकर, वे उसे चलाने लगे। गदायुद्ध का भी प्रदर्शन उन्होंने किया । जनता शस्त्र-कला में कर्ण की निपुणता देखकर दंग रह गयी। प्रदर्शन खत्म होते ही दुर्योधन ने कर्ण को अपने बाहुपाश में लिया तथा कहने लगा, ’’हे अद्वितीय योद्धा ! तुम्हारे साहस और शस्त्र-कला से मैं अत्यंत प्रसन्न हुआ हूं । मैं तथा मेरा राज्य तुम्हारा है । जो चाहो, मांग सकते हो। मैं तुम्हारी इच्छा तुरंत पूरी कर दूंगा।‘‘
कर्ण ने कहा, ’’महाराज, मुझे कुछ
नहीं चाहिये । मैं सिर्फ आपकी मित्रता और अर्जुन से धनुर्विद्या में मुकाबला करना चाहता हूं।‘‘ दुर्योधन ने कहा ’’तुम्हारी दोनों इच्छायें पूरी होंगी । आज से तुम मेरे घनिष्ट मित्र हुये। तुम मेरे बराबर हो । अब मुझे भविष्य में किसी से डरने की कोई जरूरत नहीं ।‘‘ अर्जुन निकट ही खड़े थे। इन सब बातों से वे उत्तेजित हो गये । उन्होंने कहा, ’’कर्ण ! हमने तुम्हें निमंत्रित नहीं किया था लेकिन फिर भी तुम आये ।
हमने तुमसे बोलने के लिये नहीं कहा था, लेकिन तुम बहुत अधिक बोल रहे हो । तुमने एक शांत सभा में बाधा पहुंचाई है। मैं तुरंत तुम्हें मार डालूंगा । हथियार संभालो और युद्ध के लिये तैयार हो जाओ।‘‘ अर्जुन की बातें सुनकर कर्ण क्रोधित हो उठे । उन्होंने कहा, ’’अर्जुन, यह क्षेत्र तुम्हारे लिये ही सुरक्षित नहीं है। यह एक सार्वजनिक स्थल है । जिस किसी को धनुर्विद्या आती हो, वह यहां आकर उसका प्रदर्शन कर सकता है । तुम्हें क्या आपत्ति है ? तुम मेरा अपमान कर रहे हो । क्या एक सच्चा योद्धा इस तरह की बातें बोलता है ? आओ, युद्ध करो। मैं अभी यहां, इसी क्षण तुम्हें अपने बाणों का शिकार बना दूंगा।‘‘
कर्ण और अर्जुन युद्ध के लिये तैयार हो गये। राजकुमारों के गुरू द्रोणाचार्य को इस लड़ाई की सहमति देनी पड़ी । मैदान में बैठे दर्शकों में तरह-तरह की बातें होने लगी । पांडवों की माता कुंती अर्जुन और कर्ण के बीच लड़ाई की खबर सुनते ही बेहोश हो गयी । कृपाचार्य द्वंद्वयुद्ध के नियमों को अच्छी तरह जानते थे । वे बीच में गये तथा उन्होंने कर्ण
से कहा, ’’देखो कर्ण, अर्जुन - जिससे तुम युद्ध करना चाहते हो, चंद्रवंश का राजकुमार है। वह राजा पांडू का पुत्र है। अतः उसका मुकाबला करने वाला व्यक्ति सब मामलों में उसके बराबर होना चाहिये । तुम किसके पुत्र हो ? तुम्हारी जाति कौन सी है ? तुम किसके शिष्य हो ? वह सभी जानकारी इस सभा को दो। शर्म तथा दुख से कर्ण का सिर झुक गया उन्होंने सोचा, ’’मैं सारथी का पुत्र हूं। अतः ऐसा लगता है कि मैं नीच जाति का हूं। इसे यह लोग तूल दे रहे हैं कि मैं कौन हूं, इससे क्या फर्क पड़ता है ?‘‘ लेकिन उस समय की परंपरा ही ऐसी थी कि कर्ण कुछपनहीं कर सकते थे । वे मौन खड़े रहे।
_____________

----------


## Krish13

अक्षय भाई बहुत अच्छी जानकारी आपने दी है कर्ण के बारे मेँ
अच्छा कार्य कर रहे है आप इसे जारी रखेँ
मेरी तरफ से अनेकोँ शुभकामनाएं

----------


## Mr_perfect

> अक्षय भाई बहुत अच्छी जानकारी आपने दी है कर्ण के बारे मेँ
> अच्छा कार्य कर रहे है आप इसे जारी रखेँ
> मेरी तरफ से अनेकोँ शुभकामनाएं


आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यावाद कृष्ण जी। आप जैसे मित्रोँ के कारण ही मेरा हौँसला बढ़ता है।

----------


## The Master

बहोत बहोत शुक्रिया मेरे दोस्त । सिर्फ़ एक बात विस्तार से बताना ।

धन्यवाद ।

:mango::banana::cherries:

----------


## Marcus Fenix

सुंदर सुंदर , अक्षय जी अच्छा है  बहुत अच्छा |

----------


## Mr_perfect

> बहोत बहोत शुक्रिया मेरे दोस्त । सिर्फ़ एक बात विस्तार से बताना ।
> 
> धन्यवाद ।
> 
> :mango::banana::cherries:


जरूर दोस्त क्या है वो बात
_____________

----------


## amar2007

> उन्होँने 21 बार क्षत्रियोँ का संहार अवश्य किया परन्तु वो सभी अधर्मी तथा अन्यायी थे। परशुराम जी ने सव्यं ओर उनके परिवार ने क्षत्रियोँ द्वारा किए अधर्म को झेला था। उनके परिवार के साथ सहस्त्रार्जुन तथा उसके पुत्रोँ ने क्या किया यह तो आप जानते ही हैँ। कहते है पिता जन्मदग्नि की हत्या के पश्चात माता रेणुका ने इक्कीस बार अपनी छाती पीटी थी। तब परशुराम ने अपनी माँ से प्रतिज्ञा ली की जितनी बार तूने अपनी छाती पीटी है उतनी बार इस धरती को क्षत्रियोँ से रहित कर दूँगा और भगवान परशुराम स्वयं भगवान नारायण के अंशावतार थे इसलिए उनके तो अधर्म का पक्ष लेने का सवाल ही नहीँ उठता।


जब एक पीढ़ी का संहार हो गया तो दूसरी पीढ़ी के छत्रिय कहाँ से आये ? एक पीढ़ी का संहार समझ में आता है पर उसके बाद की २० पीढ़ियों को क्या इस अपराध के लिए मारा की वो एक अपराधी के वंसज थे ? आगे  की पीढ़ियों का संहार किस तरह से उचित कहा जा सकता है ? क्या आगे की निर्दोष पीढ़ियों को मारकर परसुराम ने स्वयं जघन्य अपराध नहीं किया ?

----------


## amar2007

> कृपाचार्य द्वंद्वयुद्ध के नियमों को अच्छी तरह जानते थे । वे बीच में गये तथा उन्होंने कर्ण
> से कहा, ’’देखो कर्ण, अर्जुन - जिससे तुम युद्ध करना चाहते हो, चंद्रवंश का राजकुमार है। वह राजा पांडू का पुत्र है। अतः उसका मुकाबला करने वाला व्यक्ति सब मामलों में उसके बराबर होना चाहिये । तुम किसके पुत्र हो ? तुम्हारी जाति कौन सी है ? तुम किसके शिष्य हो ? वह सभी जानकारी इस सभा को दो। शर्म तथा दुख से कर्ण का सिर झुक गया उन्होंने सोचा, ’’मैं सारथी का पुत्र हूं। अतः ऐसा लगता है कि मैं नीच जाति का हूं। इसे यह लोग तूल दे रहे हैं कि मैं कौन हूं, इससे क्या फर्क पड़ता है ?‘‘ लेकिन उस समय की परंपरा ही ऐसी थी कि कर्ण कुछपनहीं कर सकते थे । वे मौन खड़े रहे।
> _____________


शायद इसीलिए दलितों के लिए आराच्हन बहुत जरूरी है .

----------


## Rajeev

बहुत-ही ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दी सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण के बारे में आप रेपुटेशन के पात्र है स्वीकार करे |
धन्यवाद .....

----------


## Mr_perfect

> जब एक पीढ़ी का संहार हो गया तो दूसरी पीढ़ी के छत्रिय कहाँ से आये ? एक पीढ़ी का संहार समझ में आता है पर उसके बाद की २० पीढ़ियों को क्या इस अपराध के लिए मारा की वो एक अपराधी के वंसज थे ? आगे  की पीढ़ियों का संहार किस तरह से उचित कहा जा सकता है ? क्या आगे की निर्दोष पीढ़ियों को मारकर परसुराम ने स्वयं जघन्य अपराध नहीं किया ?


मित्र आप ये जान लीजिए कि उस समय क्षत्रिय खुद को सबसे ऊपर समझते थे। जो क्षत्रिय कुल मेँ पैदा हो गया उसे समझ लो सीधा समाज की छाती मेँ उतरने का मौका मिल गया। अधर्म, अनीति, अन्याय हर जगह व्यप्त थे। उन सबका संहार आवश्यक था। वे उनके अपराधी नहीँ थे परन्तु वे समाज के अपराधी थे। क्षत्रियोँ मेँ अपने युग मेँ मर्यादा पुरशोत्तम श्री राम प्रगट हुए तथा धर्म की संस्थापना की। श्री राम के आने के पश्चात ही परशुराम जी ने सन्यास लिया।
_____________

----------


## Mr_perfect

> जब एक पीढ़ी का संहार हो गया तो दूसरी पीढ़ी के छत्रिय कहाँ से आये ?


मित्र उन्होनेँ क्षत्रिय राजाओँ का संहार किया था उनके वंशजोँ का नहीँ।
_____________

----------


## Marcus Fenix

मित्र कर्ण के बारे में और बताए

----------


## Mr_perfect

> शायद इसीलिए दलितों के लिए आरक्षण बहुत जरूरी है .


बिलकुल मित्र
परन्तु राज परिवार के साथ दलितोँ के साथ ऐसी दुर्भावना तो खत्म हो चुकी है। अगर उस समय यह भेद भाव न होता तो महाभारत युद्ध की स्थिती ही कुछ ओर होती कर्ण अधर्म पक्ष के स्थान पर धर्म के पक्ष मेँ खड़ा होता। न तो कर्ण को परशुराम जी के पास शिक्षा के लिए जाना पड़ता उसके परशुराम जी के पास जाने की यही वजह थी कि द्रोणाचार्य न उसे सूतपुत्र समझ कर शिष्य बनाने से इंकार कर दिया था। शायद महाभारत का यह भीषण युद्ध ही न होता क्योँकि कर्ण ही वो योद्धा था जिसकी शक्ति पर भरोसा कर दुर्योधन ने युद्ध शुरु किया था।

----------


## Mr_perfect

> अक्षय भाई बहुत अच्छी जानकारी आपने दी है कर्ण के बारे मेँ
> अच्छा कार्य कर रहे है आप इसे जारी रखेँ
> मेरी तरफ से अनेकोँ शुभकामनाएं





> बहोत बहोत शुक्रिया मेरे दोस्त । सिर्फ़ एक बात विस्तार से बताना ।
> 
> धन्यवाद ।
> 
> :mango::banana::cherries:





> बहुत-ही ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दी सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण के बारे में आप रेपुटेशन के पात्र है स्वीकार करे |
> धन्यवाद .....


रेपूटेशन के लिए धन्यावाद दोस्तोँ।

----------


## Mr_perfect

> सुंदर सुंदर , अक्षय जी अच्छा है  बहुत अच्छा |


धन्यावाद मित्र फीनिक्स जी। कृप्या सभी मित्र हौँसला बढ़ाते रहिए
_________

----------


## Mr_perfect

जब दुर्योधन ने यह देखा, तब वह क्रोधित होकर कहने लगा, ’’कृपाचार्य, आप क्या कह रहे हैं? आप सोचते हैं कि अर्जुन राजकुमार है, कर्ण नहीं ? तब ठीक है । मैं अभी इसी क्षण कर्ण को राजा बनाता हूं। तब वह अर्जुन को चुनौती दे सकता है? कहिये ?‘‘ इतना कहकर दुर्योधन ने कर्ण को वहीं पर अंग प्रदेश का राजा बना दिया । जनता ने एक स्वर में उसे अपनी सहमति प्रदान की। कर्ण ने कृतज्ञता प्रकट करते हुये दुर्योधन से कहा,’’राजकुमार मैं आपके इस अहसान को कैसे चुका सकता हूं? दुर्योधन ने कहा, ’’कर्ण, मैं तुम्हारी दोस्ती की कदर करता हूं। यह हमेशा बनी रहे ।‘‘ इतना कहकर दुर्योधन ने कर्ण को गले लगा लिया। अर्जुन और कर्ण युद्ध शुरू ही करने वाले थे कि अधीरथ वहां आ पहुंचे। उन्होंने कुछ क्षण पूर्व ही अपने पुत्र के राजा बनने की खबर सुनी थी । कर्ण अपने पिता के पास गये तथा उन्हें नमन किया। अधीरथ ने अपने पुत्र को बाहों में भरकर आशीर्वाद देते हुये कहा,’’बेटा,
तुम्हारी कीर्ति बढ़ती रहे।" भीम,
जो यह देख रहे थे, समझ गये कि कर्ण अधीरथ के पुत्र हैं ।
भीम ने गर्जना करते हुये कहा, ’’हे कर्ण क्या तुम सारथी अधीरथ के पुत्र नहीं हो? तब तुम चंद्रवंशी अर्जुन की बराबरी कैसे कर सकते हो? पवित्र अग्नि के पास खड़े होने से ही क्या एक
कुत्ता पवित्र प्रसाद प्राप्त करने का अधिकार पा सकता है । तुम अंग प्रांत के राजा बनने के योग्य नहीं हो । तुम तो युद्ध में अर्जुन के हाथों मारे जाने के योग्य भी नहीं हो ।‘‘ जब दुर्योधन ने यह सुना तो वह उत्तेजित हो गया। वह भीम की तरफ मुड़कर चीखा, ’’तुम्हारी वाणी एक क्षत्रिय के योग्य नहीं है । क्षत्रिय साहस को ज्यादा महत्व देता है । कर्ण की जाति की तुलना उसकी वीरता से करना कहां तक ठीक है? इंद्र का शक्तिशाली हथियार वज्रायुध महर्षि दधीचि की हड्डियों से बना था। द्रोणाचार्य एक पवित्र कुंभ में जन्में थे। कहा जाता है कि महर्षि कृपाचार्य का जन्म पवित्र दूब से हुआ था। तब जन्म का सवाल ही कहां है ? कर्ण पवित्र कुंडल कवच के साथ पैदा हुये हैं । वे सूर्य की तरह तेजस्वी हैं । ऐसा व्यक्ति अंग राज्य का राजा बनने योग्य क्यों नहीं है? यदि किसी को कर्ण का राज्याभिषेक मंजूर न हो, तो वह कर्ण से युद्ध करे तथा विजयी हो।‘‘
दुर्योधन की घोषणा से जनसमुदाय में हलचल मच गयी । शाम हो चली थी और अंधेरा छाने लगा था । सभा समाप्त हो गयी । लोग कर्ण
की शक्ति की प्रशंसा करते हुये घर लौटे।

----------


## Mr_perfect

इस घटना के बाद महाभारत के कुछ मुख्य सम्बन्ध स्थापित हुए, जैसे दुर्योधन और कर्ण के बीच सुदृढ़ सम्बन्ध बनें, कर्ण और अर्जुन के बीच तीव्र प्रतिद्वन्द्विता, और पाण्डवों तथा कर्ण के बीच वैमनस्य।

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बढ़िया जानकारियां दी हैं! संभव हो दुसरे पात्रों पर भी अलग से सूत्र बनाकर प्रकाश डालें!*

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *बढ़िया जानकारियां दी हैं! संभव हो दुसरे पात्रों पर भी अलग से सूत्र बनाकर प्रकाश डालें!*


अवश्य कोशिश करुँगा मित्र धन्यावाद
_____________

----------


## aawara

*रश्मिरथी :दिनकर* 
*रश्मिरथी का अर्थ होता है वह व्यक्ति, जिसका रथ रश्मि अर्थात पुण्य का हो। इस काव्य में रश्मिरथी नाम कर्ण का है क्योंकि उसका चरित्र अत्यन्त पुण्यमय और प्रोज्जवल है।*

*‘जय हो’ जग में जले जहाँ भी, नमन पुनीत अनल को,
जिस नर में भी बसे, हमारा नमन तेज को, बल को।
किसी वृन्त पर खिले विपिन में, पर, नमस्य है फूल,
सुधी खोजते नहीं, गुणों का आदि, शक्ति का मूल।*

*ऊँच-नीच का भेद न माने, वही श्रेष्ठ ज्ञानी है,
दया-धर्म जिसमें हो, सबसे वही पूज्य प्राणी है।
क्षत्रिय वही, भरी हो जिसमें निर्भयता की आग,
सबसे श्रेष्ठ वही ब्राह्मण है, हो जिसमें तप-त्याग।*

*जिसके पिता सूर्य थे, माता कुन्ती सती कुमारी,
उसका पलना हुआ धार पर बहती हुई पिटारी।
सूत-वंश में पला, चखा भी नहीं जननि का क्षीर,
निकला कर्ण सभी युवकों में तब भी अद्*भुत वीर।
*
*तन से समरशूर, मन से भावुक, स्वभाव से दानी,
जाति-गोत्र का नहीं, शील का, पौरुष का अभिमानी।
ज्ञान-ध्यान, शस्त्रास्त्र, शास्त्र का कर सम्यक् अभ्यास,
अपने गुण का किया कर्ण ने आप स्वयं सुविकास
*
*नहीं फूलते कुसुम मात्र राजाओं के उपवन में,
अमित बार खिलते वे पुर से दूर कुञ्ज-कानन में।
समझे कौन रहस्य ? प्रकृति का बड़ा अनोखा हाल,
गुदड़ी में रखती चुन-चुन कर बड़े कीमती लाल।
*

----------


## aawara

*रंग-भूमि में अर्जुन था जब समाँ अनोखा बाँधे,
बढ़ा भीड़-भीतर से सहसा कर्ण शरासन साधे।
कहता हुआ, ‘तालियों से क्या रहा गर्व में फूल?
अर्जुन! तेरा सुयश अभी क्षण में होता है धूल।’*

*‘तूने जो-जो किया, उसे मैं भी दिखला सकता हूँ,
चाहे तो कुछ नयी कलाएँ भी सिखला सकता हूँ।
आँख खोल कर देख, कर्ण के हाथों का व्यापार,
फूले सस्ता सुयश प्राप्त कर, उस नर को धिक्कार।’


फिरा कर्ण, त्यों ‘साधु-साधु’ कह उठे सकल नर-नारी,
राजवंश के नेताओं पर पड़ी विपद् अति भारी।
द्रोण, भीष्म, अर्जुन, सब फीके, सब हो रहे उदास,
एक सुयोधन बढ़ा, बोलते हुए, ‘वीर! शाबाश !’*


*द्वन्द्व-युद्ध के लिए पार्थ को फिर उसने ललकारा,
अर्जुन को चुप ही रहने का गुरु ने किया इशारा।
कृपाचार्य ने कहा- ‘सुनो हे वीर युवक अनजान’
भरत-वंश-अवतंस पाण्डु की अर्जुन है संतान।

‘क्षत्रिय है, यह राजपुत्र है, यों ही नहीं लड़ेगा,
जिस-तिस से हाथापाई में कैसे कूद पड़ेगा?
अर्जुन से लड़ना हो तो मत गहो सभा में मौन,
नाम-धाम कुछ कहो, बताओ कि तुम जाति हो कौन?’

‘जाति! हाय री जाति !’ कर्ण का हृदय क्षोभ से डोला,
कुपित सूर्य की ओर देख वह वीर क्रोध से बोला
‘जाति-जाति रटते, जिनकी पूँजी केवल पाषंड,
मैं क्या जानूँ जाति ? जाति हैं ये मेरे भुजदंड।
*

*‘पूछो मेरी जाति , शक्ति हो तो, मेरे भुजबल से’
रवि-समान दीपित ललाट से और कवच-कुण्डल से,
पढ़ो उसे जो झलक रहा है मुझमें तेज-प़काश,
मेरे रोम-रोम में अंकित है मेरा इतिहास।

‘अर्जुन बङ़ा वीर क्षत्रिय है, तो आगे वह आवे,
क्षत्रियत्व का तेज जरा मुझको भी तो दिखलावे।
अभी छीन इस राजपुत्र के कर से तीर-कमान,
अपनी महाजाति की दूँगा मैं तुमको पहचान।’
*

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *रंग-भूमि में अर्जुन था जब समाँ अनोखा बाँधे,
> बढ़ा भीड़-भीतर से सहसा कर्ण शरासन साधे।
> कहता हुआ, ‘तालियों से क्या रहा गर्व में फूल?
> अर्जुन! तेरा सुयश अभी क्षण में होता है धूल।’*
> 
> *‘तूने जो-जो किया, उसे मैं भी दिखला सकता हूँ,
> चाहे तो कुछ नयी कलाएँ भी सिखला सकता हूँ।
> आँख खोल कर देख, कर्ण के हाथों का व्यापार,
> फूले सस्ता सुयश प्राप्त कर, उस नर को धिक्कार।’
> ...


वाह मित्र बढ़िया रचना पेश की है आपने आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रीया
_____________

----------


## Mr_perfect

यद्यपि वह बाद में दुर्योधन को प्रसन्न करने के लिए द्यूतक्रीड़ा में भागीदारी करता है, लेकिन वह आरम्भ से ही इसके विरुद्ध था। कर्ण शकुनि को पसन्द नहीं करता था, और सदैव दुर्योधन को यही परमर्श देता कि वह अपने शत्रुओं को परास्त करने के लिए अपने युद्ध कौशल और बाहुबल का प्रयोग करे ना कि कुटिल चालों का। जब लाक्षागृह में पाण्डवों को मारने का प्रयास विफल हो जाता है, तब कर्ण दुर्योधन को उसकी कायरता के लिए डाँटता है, और कहता है कि कायरों की सभी चालें विफल ही होती हैं और उसे समझाता है कि उसे एक योद्धा के समान कार्य करना चाहिए और उसे जो कुछ भी प्राप्त करना है, उसे अपनी वीरता द्वारा प्राप्त करे।

----------


## Mr_perfect

चित्रांगद की राजकुमारी से विवाह करने में भी कर्ण ने दुर्योधन
की सहायता की थी। अपने स्वयंवर में उसने दुर्योधन को अस्वीकार कर दिया और तब दुर्योधन उसे बलपूर्वक उठा कर ले गया। तब वहाँ उपस्थित अन्य राजाओं ने उसका पीछा किया, लेकिन कर्ण ने अकेले ही उन सबको परास्त कर दिया। परास्त राजाओं में जरासन्ध, शिशुपाल, दन्तवक्र, शाल्व, और रुक्मी इत्यादि थे। कर्ण की प्रशंसा स्वरूप, जरासन्ध ने कर्ण को मगध का एक भाग दे दिया। भीम ने बाद में श्रीकृष्ण की सहायता से जरासन्ध को परास्त किया लेकिन उससे बहुत पहले कर्ण ने उसे अकेले परास्त किया था। कर्ण ही ने जरासन्ध की इस
दुर्बलता को उजागर किया था कि उसकी मृत्यु केवल उसके धड़ को पैरों से चीर कर दो टुकड़ो मे बाँट कर हो सकती है।

----------


## Mr_perfect

अंगराज बनने के पश्चात कर्ण ने ये घोषणा करी कि दिन के समय जब वह सूर्यदेव की पूजा करता है, उस समय यदि कोई उससे कुछ भी मांगेगा तो वह मना नहीं करेगा और मांगने वाला कभी खाली हाथ नहीं लौटेगा। कर्ण की इसी दानवीरता का महाभारत के युद्ध में इन्द्र और माता कुन्ती ने लाभ उठाया।
________

----------


## Mr_perfect

महाभारत के युद्ध के बीच में कर्ण के सेनापति बनने से एक दिन पूर्व इन्द्र ने कर्ण से साधु के भेष में उससे उसके कवच-कुण्डल माँग लिए, क्योंकि यदि ये कवच-कुण्डल कर्ण के ही पास रहते तो उसे युद्ध में परास्त कर पाना असम्भव था, और इन्द्र ने अपने पुत्र अर्जुन की सुरक्षा को ध्यान में रखते हुए कर्ण से
इतना बड़ी भिक्षा माँग ली लेकिन दानवीर कर्ण ने साधु भेष में देवराज इन्द्र को भी मना नहीं किया और इन्द्र द्वारा कुछ भी वरदान माँग लेने पर देने के आश्वासन पर भी इन्द्र से ये कहते हुए कि "देने के पश्चात कुछ माँग लेना दान की गरिमा के विरुद्ध है" कुछ नहीं माँगा।
________

----------


## Mr_perfect

इसी प्रकार माता कुन्ती को भी दानवीर कर्ण द्वारा यह वचन दिया गया कि इस महायुद्ध में उनके पाँच पुत्र अवश्य जीवित रहेंगे, और वह अर्जुन के अतिरिक्त और किसी पाण्डव का वध नहीं करेगा।
________

----------


## Mr_perfect

द्रौपदी स्वयंवर
कर्ण, द्रौपदी के स्वयंवर में एक विवाह-प्रस्तावक था। स्वयंवर मेँ मौजूद सभी प्रतिद्वन्दी गाँडीव धनुष को उठाने व प्रत्यंचा चड़ाने मेँ सफल नहीँ हो सके थे। जबकि कर्ण धनुष को मोड़ने और उस पर प्रत्यञ्चा चढ़ा पाने में समर्थ था, उसने बड़ी आसानी से धनुष पर प्रत्यञ्चा चढ़ा ली। पर जैसे ही वह लक्ष्य भेदन के लिए तैयार हुआ, तब श्रीकृष्ण के संकेत पर, द्रौपदी ने कर्ण को यह बोलकर उसे ऐसा करने से रोक दिया कि वह एक सूतपुत्र से विवाह नहीँ करेगी। यह अपमान भी कर्ण तथा दुर्योधन के दिल मेँ बैठ गया तथा द्रौपदी के वस्त्र हरण का कारण बना। पाण्डव भी वहाँ ब्राह्मण के भेष में उपस्थित थे। अन्य राजकुमारों और राजाओं के असफल रहने पर अर्जुन आगे बढ़ा और सफलतापूर्वक मछली की आँख का भेदन किया, और द्रौपदी का हाथ जीत लिया। जब बाद में अर्जुन की पहचान उजागर हुई तो कर्ण
की प्रतिद्वन्द्विता की भावना और गहरी हो गई।

----------


## Mr_perfect

द्यूतक्रीड़ा 
 युधिष्ठर के राजसूय में मय दानव निर्मित फर्श पर दुर्योधन को जल का भ्रम हो गया और जहाँ जल था, वहाँ उसे सूखी भूमि दिखायी पड़ी। जिस कारण वह जल मेँ जा गिरा। जिस पर भीम तथा द्रौपदी ने दुर्योधन का अपमान "अन्धे का पुत्र अन्धा" कहकर किया था। उसकी हँसी उड़ायी। इस अपमान का बदला लेने के लिए दुर्योधन ने द्यूत मेँ द्रौपदी का अपमान किया। कर्ण कभी भी शकुनी की पाण्डवों को छ्ल-कपट से हराने की योजनाओं से सहमत नहीं था। वह सदा ही युद्ध के पक्ष में था और सदैव ही दुर्योधन से युद्ध का ही मार्ग चुनने का आग्रह करता। यद्यपि वह दुर्योधन को प्रसन्न करने के लिए द्यूतक्रीड़ा के खेल में सम्मिलित हुआ, जो बाद में कुख्यात द्रौपदी चीर हरण की घटना में फलीभूत हुआ। जब शकुनी छ्ल-कपट द्वारा द्युत क्रीड़ा में युधिष्ठिर से सबकुछ जीत गया, तो पाण्डवों की पटरानी द्रौपदी को दुःशासन द्वारा घसीट कर राजसभा में लाया गया,  और कर्ण के उकसाने पर, दुर्योधन और उसके भाईयों ने द्रौपदी के वस्त्र हरण का प्रयास किया। कर्ण पाण्डवोँ द्वारा तथा द्रौपदी द्वारा अपने अपमान के बदले द्रौपदी का अपमान यह कहकर करता है की जिसके स्त्री का एक से अधिक पति हो वह और कुछ नहीं बल्कि वेश्या होती है।
उसी स्थान पर, भीम द्वारा यह प्रतिज्ञा ली जाती है की वह अकेले ही युद्ध में दुर्योधन और उसके सभी भाईयों का वध करेगा। और फिर अर्जुन, कर्ण का वध करने की प्रतिज्ञा लेता है।
________

----------


## Mr_perfect

सैन्य अभियान
पाण्डवों के वनवास के दौरान, दुर्योधन पृथ्वी का सम्राट बनना चाहता था पर भीषम पितामह यह कह कर मना कर देते है कि एक कुल मेँ एक ही सम्राट बन सकता है ओर वह युद्धिष्ठर है वह कर्ण की आलोचना करते है ओर अर्जुन को उससे श्रेष्ठ बताते है। तब आवेश मेँ कर्ण दुर्योधन को पृथ्वी का सम्राट बनाने का कार्य अपने हाथों में लेता है और अकेला ही अपने विजय अभियान की ओर चल पड़ता है। कर्ण द्वारा देशभर में सैन्य अभियान छेड़े गए और उसने राजाओं को परास्त कर उनसे ये वचन लिए की वह हस्तिनापुर महाराज दुर्योधन के प्रति निष्ठावान रहेंगे अन्यथा युद्धों में मारे जाएगें। कर्ण सभी लड़ाईयों में सफल रहा। महाभारत में वर्णन किया गया है की अपने सैन्य अभियानों में कर्ण ने कई युद्ध छेड़े और असंख्य राज्यों और साम्राज्यों को आज्ञापालन के लिए विवश कर दिया जिनमें हैं - कम्बोज, शक, केकय, अवन्तय, गन्धार, माद्र, त्रिगत, तंगन, पांचाल, विदेह, सुह्मस, अंग, वांग, निशाद, कलिंग, वत्स, अशमक, ऋषिक, और बहुत से अन्य जिनमें म्लेच्छ और वनवासी लोग भी हैं।

----------


## Mr_perfect

दानवीरता में कर्ण अद्वितीय थे । अपने वचन पूरे करने में वे प्राणों की आहुति तक देने से नहीं चूकने वाले थे । प्रतिदिन सैकड़ों निर्धन व्यक्ति सहायता की आशा में कर्ण के पास आते थे । कर्ण उन्हें वस्त्र या धन प्रदान करते थे । इसी गुण के कारण कर्ण ’दानवीर‘ कहलाये। कौरव पांडव चचेरे भाई थे । राज्य के लिये उनमें हमेशा विवाद होता रहता था । जब कभी भी दोनों के बीच झगड़ा होता, कर्ण कौरवों में सबसे बड़े दुर्योधन का पक्ष लेते थे। वे हमेशा यह कहा करते कि, ’’दुर्योधन के लिये मैं युद्ध करूंगा । भविष्य में यदि युद्ध हुआ तो मैं दुर्योधन के शत्रुओं का संहार करूंगा । पांडव उसके शत्रु हैं । मैं पांडवों विशेष रूप से उनमें सबसे शक्तिशाली अर्जुन का वध करूंगा ।‘‘ कर्ण के यह वचन सुनकर दुर्योधन प्रसन्न होता था । उसे विश्वास था कि भीष्म पितामह, द्रोणाचार्य तथा अन्य योद्धाओं के साथ छोड़ देने के बाद भी कर्ण उसकी मदद अवश्य करेंगे। जब कभी दुर्योधन पांडवों की ताकत देखकर चिंतित होता, कर्ण उससे कहते,’’कृपया चिंतित मत हो मित्र। हमारे तथा पांडवों के बीच युद्ध भर होने दीजिये तब देखना । मैं उन्हें कुचल दूंगा।‘‘ इन शब्दों से दुर्योधन को राहत मिलती।

----------


## Mr_perfect

कर्ण की दानवीरता का प्रमाण हमेँ कई घटनाओँ से मिलता है एक घटना उन दिनों की है जब महाराज युधिष्ठिर इंद्रप्रस्थ पर राज्य करते थे। राजा होने के नाते वे काफी दान-पुण्य भी करते थे। धीरे-धीरे उनकी प्रसिद्धि दानवीर के रूप में फैलने लगी और पांडवों को इसका अभिमान होने लगा। कहते हैं कि भगवान दर्पहारी होते हैं। अपने भक्तों का अभिमान, तो उन्हें बिल्कुल पसंद नहीं। एक बार श्रीकृष्ण इंद्रप्रस्थ पहुंचे। भीम व अर्जुन ने उनके सामने युधिष्ठिर की प्रशंसा शुरू की। दोनों ने बताया कि वे कितने बड़े दानी हैं।
तब कृष्ण ने उन्हें बीच में ही टोक दिया और कहा, ‘लेकिन हमने कर्ण जैसा दानवीर और नहीं सुना।’ पांडवों को यह बात पसंद नहीं आई। भीम ने पूछ ही लिया, ‘भला वो कैसे?’ कृष्ण ने कहा कि ‘समय आने पर बतलाऊंगा।’ बात आई-गई हो गई।

----------


## Mr_perfect

कुछ
ही दिनों में सावन शुरू हो गए व
वर्षा की झड़ी लग गई। उस समय एक
याचक युधिष्ठिर के पास आया और बोला,
‘महाराज! मैं आपके राज्य में रहने वाला एक
ब्राह्मण हूं।
आज मेरा व्रत है और हवन किए बिना मैं कुछ
भी नहीं खाता-पीता। कई दिनों से मेरे
पास यज्ञ के लिए चंदन की लकड़ी नहीं है।
यदि आपके पास हो तो, कृपा कर मुझे दे दें।
अन्यथा मैं हवन पूरा नहीं कर पाऊंगा और
भूखा-प्यासा मर जाऊंगा।’ युधिष्ठिर ने
तुरंत कोषागार के
कर्मचारी को बुलवाया और कोष से चंदन
की लकड़ी देने का आदेश दिया।
संयोग से कोषागार में
सूखी लकड़ी नहीं थी। तब महाराज ने भीम
व अजरुन को चंदन की लकड़ी का प्रबंध
करने का आदेश दिया। लेकिन काफी दौड़-
धूप के बाद
भी सूखी लकड़ी की व्यवस्था नहीं हो पाई।

----------


## Mr_perfect

तब ब्राह्मण को हताश होते देख कृष्ण ने कहा, ‘मेरे अनुमान से एक स्थान पर आपको लकड़ी मिल सकती है, आइए मेरे साथ।’ ब्राह्मण की आखों में चमक आ गई। भगवान ने अर्जुन व भीम
को भी इशारा किया, वेष बदलकर वे भी ब्राह्मण के संग हो लिए। कृष्ण सबको लेकर कर्ण के महल में गए। सभी ब्राह्मणों के वेष में थे, अत: कर्ण ने उन्हें पहचाना नहीं। याचक ब्राह्मण ने जाकर लकड़ी की अपनी वही मांग दोहराई। कर्ण ने भी अपने भंडार के मुखिया को बुलवाकर सूखी लकड़ी देने के लिए कहा, वहां भी वही उत्तर प्राप्त हुआ।
ब्राह्मण निराश हो गया। अर्जुन-भीम प्रश्न-सूचक निगाहों से भगवान को ताकने लगे। लेकिन वे अपनी चिर-परिचित मुस्कान लिए बैठे रहे। तभी कर्ण ने कहा, ‘हे देवता! आप निराश न हों, एक उपाय है मेरे पास।’ देखते ही देखते कर्ण ने अपने महल के
खिड़की-दरवाज़ों में लगी चंदन
की लकड़ी काट-काट कर ढेर लगा दी, फिर ब्राह्मण से कहा,
‘आपको जितनी लकड़ी चाहिए, कृपया ले जाइए।’ कर्ण ने लकड़ी पहुंचाने के लिए ब्राह्मण के साथ अपना सेवक भी भेज दिया। ब्राह्मण लकड़ी लेकर कर्ण को आशीर्वाद देता हुआ लौट गया। पांडव व श्रीकृष्ण भी लौट आए।
वापस आकर भगवान ने कहा, ‘साधारण अवस्था में दान देना कोई विशेषता नहीं है, असाधारण परिस्थिति में किसी के लिए अपने सर्वस्व को त्याग देने का ही नाम दान है।
अन्यथा चंदन की लकड़ी के खिड़की-द्वार तो आपके महल में भी थे।’ इस घटना का तात्पर्य यह है कि हमें ऐसे कार्य करने चाहिए कि हम उस स्थिति तक
पहुंच जाएं जहां पर स्वाभाविक रूप से जीव भगवान की सेवा करता है। हमें भगवान को देखने
की चेष्टा नहीं करनी चाहिए, बल्कि अपने को ऐसे कार्यो में संलग्न करना चाहिए कि भगवान स्वयं हमें देखें। केवल एक गुण या एक कार्य में अगर हम पूरी निष्ठा से अपने को लगा दें, तो कोई कारण नहीं कि भगवान हम पर प्रसन्न न हों।
कर्ण ने कोई विशेष कार्य नहीं किया, किंतु उसने अपना यह नियम भंग नहीं होने दिया कि उसके द्वार से कोई निराश
नहीं लौटेगा

----------


## Mr_perfect

कौरव तथा पांडव बंधुओं में राज्य के लिये युद्ध की तैयारियां हो गयी । युद्ध रोकने के लिये भगवान श्रीकृष्ण हस्तिनापुर गये। राज-दरबार में उन्होंने दुर्योधन को युद्ध करने को युद्ध न करने की सलाह दी । दुर्योधन ने भगवान कृष्ण की सलाह नहीं मानी । हस्तिनावती से लौटते समय भगवान कृष्ण, कर्ण को अपने साथ रथ में बिठाकर कुछ दूर ले गये । कर्ण संकोच में पड़ गये । वे सोचने लगे कृष्ण एक महान व्यक्ति हैं । मुझ जैसे तुच्छ जातिवाले व्यक्ति की उनसे क्या तुलना ? कृष्ण ने मुझे अपने पास क्यों बिठाया ? कृष्ण ने कर्ण की बेचैनी को समझ लिया और हंसकर कहा । कर्ण तुम्हें संकोच करने की आवश्यकता नहीं है । तुम यह सोचते हो कि तुम एक सारथी के पुत्र हो । यही न् ! तो सुनो, अधीरथ तुम्हारे असली पिता नहीं हैं । तुम कुंती के पुत्र हो । कुंती जब अविवाहित थी, तब उन्होंने तुम्हें जन्म दिया । लोकलाज से डरकर कुंती ने तुम्हें डलिया में लिटाकर गंगा में प्रवाहित कर दिया था । तुम अधीरथ को मिले । कर्ण ! तुम सूर्य की कृपा से पैदा हुये हो । तुम क्षत्रिय हो तथा पांडवों में सबसे बड़े हो । कुंती मेरी बुआ है अतः तुम मेरे भी रिश्तेदार हो । मेरे साथ आओ । मैं तुम्हें पांडवों के पास ले चलता हूं । तुम कौरव तथा पांडव भाइयों में सबसे बड़े हो । तुम्हीं संपूर्ण साम्राज्य के राजा बनोगे ।
पांडवों को भी यह जानकर अत्यंत प्रसन्न्ता होगी कि तुम उनके सबसे बड़े भाई हो । दुर्योधन तथा धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर दोनों ही तुम्हें राजा के रूप में स्वीकार कर लेंगे । तब युद्ध नहीं होगा तथा हजारों निर्दोष व्यक्तियों का खून नहीं बहेगा । तुम एक महान परिवार के सदस्य हो, लेकिन अब तक तुम्हें सारथी पुत्र माना जाता रहा । यह कितने शर्म की बात है । इनता अपमान काफी है । तुम्हें एक राजा की तरह रहना चाहिये
तथा कौरवों, पांडवों एवं यादवों को तुम्हारी आज्ञा का पालन करना चाहिये, लेकिन तुम दुर्योधन की दया पर जी रहे हो !‘‘

----------


## Mr_perfect

भगवान कृष्ण की बातें सुनकर कर्ण आश्चर्यचकित रहे गये । उन्हें प्रसन्नता के साथ-साथ दुख भी हुआ । उनका गला भर आया और वे बोलने में असमर्थ हो गये । भावावेश में उन्होंने कहा,’’कृष्ण आप कहते हैं कि कुंती मेरी माता हैं । यह हो सकता है । लेकिन जन्म देने के तुरंत बाद कुंती ने मुझे त्याग दिया । अधीरथ तथा उनकी पत्नी राधा ने मुझे माता-पिता की तरह पाला पोसा। माता राधा ने मुझे अपना दूध पिलाया। अधीरथ ने मुझे अपने पुत्र से भी बढ़कर प्यार किया । उन्होंने धूमधाम से मेरा विवाह किया । अब मेरे पुत्र तथा पोते भी हैं । आप चाहे मुझे कुछ भी दें पर मैं अपने इन माता-पिता को कैसे छोड़ सकता हूं ? दुर्योधन और मैं दो शरीर एक प्राण हैं । जब सारा संसार मुझे तुच्छ जाति का समझकर मेरा उपहास कर रहा था, दुर्योधन ने तब मुझे सम्मान दिया । मेरे पास कुछ नहीं था । दुर्योधन ने मुझे राजा बना दिया। उसकी मित्रता असीम है । मैं उनका ऋण कैसे भूल सकता हूं ? मुझ पर भरोसा करके ही उन्होंने पांडवों से युद्ध करने की घोषणा की है । क्या मैं पांडवों के साथ मिलकर दुर्योधन के साथ विश्वासघात करूं? नहीं कृष्ण ! दुर्योधन मेरा स्वामी है। मेरे लिये सब कुछ है । मैं उसका साथ दूंगा तथा पांडवों के साथ युद्ध करूंगा। यदि मैं विजयी रहा तो, मुझे अपने स्वामी का काम सफलतापूर्वक करने की प्रसन्नता होगी । यदि मैं मारा गया तो इसे मैं अपना सौभाग्य समझूंगा । मुझे वीरगति मिलेगी । इसीलिये मैं अपने निर्णय पर अडिग हूं । अब हमें एक दूसरे से विदा लेनी चाहिये ।‘‘
कर्ण के वचन सुनकर कृष्ण ने मन ही मन उसकी प्रशंसा की । उन्होंने कहा, ’’कर्ण
अपने स्वामी के प्रति तुम्हारी भक्ति अप्रतिम है ।‘‘ इसके बाद उन्होंने कर्ण से विदा ली ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

सभी को मेरा नमस्कर.
एक बार पुनः श्री कृष्ण लीला के दर्शन करें
(अच्छा सूत्र है..
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद
कृपया ऐसे शब्द न वहाँ इस्तमाल करें )
पर कुछ लिखें अवश्य.
जो न भी लिख सके कोई बात नही
दर्शन तो करें ...
तो आइये एक बार फिर इस जन्माष्टमी के महोत्सव पर
दर्शन करके पुन्य के भागी भी बने.
धन्यवाद.
अनु.

----------


## Kamal Ji

परफेक्ट जी राम राम,
आपका सूत्र भी किसी दशा मे कम नही अछे सूत्रोंमे इसका शुमार है.

मैं अभी समय श्री कर्षण लीला वाले सूत्र पर ही अधिक दे पा रही हूँ 
इस सूत्र को भी बड़े इत्मीनान  से पढूंगी 

बस एक विनती है आपसे कि आप बहुत हल्के रंग में लिखते हैं 
यह रंग आपको अछे तो लगते होंगे पर पढ़ने में असुविधा होती है 

कृपया रंग का चयन वह करें जिस से पढ़ने वाला भी 
मन से पढ़ सके. आशा है कि आप इस बात को अन्यथा नही लेंगे
धन्यवाद.
अनु.

----------


## Mr_perfect

अगले दिन प्रातः काल जब कर्ण
नदी के किनारे खड़े होकर सूर्य
की आराधना कर रहे थे,
उसी समय कुंती वहां आयी। जब कर्ण ने कुंती को देखा तो आदर से प्रणाम किया। कुंती ने कहा, ’’बेटा ! तुम मेरे पुत्र हो। पांडव तुम्हारे छोटे भाई हैं। तुम्हेँ इसका ज्ञान नहीं है । तुम अपने भाइयों को अपना शत्रु समझ रहे हो। तुमने उन्हें मार डालने
की प्रतिज्ञा की है। कृप्या ऐसा मत करना। कौरवों का साथ छोड़ दो। अपने छोटे भाइयों के पास आ जाओ। क्या बच्चों का यह कर्तव्य नहीं है कि वे अपने माता-पिता की इच्छा-पूर्ति करें ?‘‘ बहुत कारुणिक दृश्य है यह कर्ण उन्हे स्वंय को त्यागने के लिए अपना अपराध उनसे पूछते है,

कि क्यूँ उसको जन्म लेते ही गंगा मेँ बहाकर उसके जीवन को अंधकारमय कर दिया गया। क्योँ उसे अपनी असली माँ की ममता से वंचित रखा गया, क्योँ माता कुंती ने उसके भाग का प्रेम पाँडवोँ मेँ लुटा दिया। वे कहते है उस पर उनके दूध का ऋण नहीँ है इसलिए वे उनका आदेश मानने के लिए विवश नहीँ है। काफी आँसू बहा लेने के पश्चात
कर्ण कुंती को माता स्वीकर करते है।

----------


## Mr_perfect

परन्तु उनकी माँग पर कर्ण
कहता है कि बहुत वर्ष पूर्व उस रंगभूमि में यदि उन्होनें उसे
कौन्तेय कहा होता तो आज
स्थिति बहुत भिन्न होती। पर अब किसी भी परिवर्तन के लिए
बहुत देर हो चुकि है और अब ये सम्भव नहीं है।
कर्ण ने उत्तर दिया, ’’मां, आप
मेरी मां है, यह सत्य है । लेकिन
अब तक लोग इसे जानते
नहीं थे। जिन्होंने मेरा पालन-
पोषण किया है, वे भी मेरे माता-
पिता हैं। मैं उन्हें कैसे छोड़
सकता हूं ? यह युद्ध का समय है।
इस समय दुर्योधन का नमक खाने
वालों को मृत्यु की चिंता किये
बिना उसके लिये युद्ध
करना पड़ेगा। पिछले 13
वर्षों से मैंने दुर्योधन के साथ
समस्त राजसी सुख-सुविधाओं
का उपभोग किया है।
उसकी मित्रतावश ही आज मैं
यहां तक पहुंचा हूं । अब तक मैंने
अपने भाइयों के बारे में एक शब्द
भी नहीं कहा। मान लीजिये
की अब यदि मैं युद्ध के अवसर पर
पांडवों का साथ दूं,
तो सारा संसार मुझे
विश्वासघाती कहेगा।
अतः मेरा पांडवों का साथ
देना असंभव है। लेकिन माता, मैं
आपकी एक इच्छा पूरी कर
सकता हूं । आप चाहती है कि मैं
पांडवों का संहार न करूं। मैं
अर्जुन के
सिवा किसी भी पांडवों को नहीं
मारूंगा। प्रश्न यह है कि मैं
अर्जुन का संहार करता हूं
या अर्जुन मेरा । हम दोनों में से
किसी एक की मृत्यु के बाद
भी आपके पांच पुत्र शेष रहेंगे
ही । अब हमें अलग
हो जाना चाहिये ।‘‘
इतना कहकर कर्ण ने
पुनः श्रद्धापूर्वक
अपनी माता के चरण स्पर्श किये
तथा विदा ली।

----------


## Mr_perfect

> परफेक्ट जी राम राम,
> आपका सूत्र भी किसी दशा मे कम नही अछे सूत्रोंमे इसका शुमार है.
> 
> मैं अभी समय श्री कर्षण लीला वाले सूत्र पर ही अधिक दे पा रही हूँ 
> इस सूत्र को भी बड़े इत्मीनान  से पढूंगी 
> 
> बस एक विनती है आपसे कि आप बहुत हल्के रंग में लिखते हैं 
> यह रंग आपको अछे तो लगते होंगे पर पढ़ने में असुविधा होती है 
> 
> ...



ठीक है जी याद दिलाने के लिए शुक्रिया

----------


## anushka

*बेहतरीन सूत्र :anna:*

----------


## Mr_perfect

कर्ण के बारे मेँ कुछ बातेँ मुझसे पहले छूट गयी थी उन्हेँ अब बताने जा रहा हूँ।

----------


## Mr_perfect

दुर्योधन को किसी ब्राह्मण से ज्ञात हुआ कि वनवासी पांडव अत्यंत दयनीय स्थिति में द्वैतवन में निवास कर रहे हैं, तब उस खल बुद्धि ने उनके सन्मुख अपना वैभव-प्रदर्शन करने की ठानी। दुर्योधन, शकुनी तथा कर्ण अपनी असीम सेना तथा सजी-धजी रानियों के साथ घोष यात्रा के बहाने से द्वैतवन गये। उनकी गउएं वहां चरा करती थीं। गउओं की गणना करने
के उपरांत उन्होंने द्वैतवन के तालाब के पास क्रीड़ा मंडप बनाने के लिए सैनिकों को भेजा। उस दिन युधिष्ठिर द्रौपदी के साथ उसी सरोवर के किनारे सद्यस्क (एक दिन का) राजर्षि यज्ञ का अनुष्ठान कर रहे थे। गंधर्व गण भी गंधर्वियों के साथ इस वन में विहार करते थे। कौरवों के सैनिकों को गंधर्वों ने वहां आने से रोका तो दोनों दलों में ठन गयी। दुर्योधन ने एक गंधव कन्या को अश्लील बात की इसलिए जब कर्ण, दुर्योधन, दुशासन मदिरा के नशे मेँ थे तो गंधर्वों ने कौरवों पर आक्रमण कर दुर्योधन को बंदी बना लिया। वे उनकी रानियों सहित उन्हें गंधर्व लोक ले चले। ऐसे विकट समय में कौरवों के सेनापतिगण युधिष्ठिर की शरण में पहुंचे। भीम के विरोध करने पर भी युधिष्ठिर ने उनकी रक्षा का वचन दिया क्योंकि अपना वंश था। उन्होँने कहा कि चाहे हम भाईयोँ मेँ जितनी कड़वाहट हो पर बाहर वाले को इसका लाभ उठाने नहीँ देँगे। स्त्रियों का अपहरण बहुत बड़ा अपमान है। पांडवों ने शरणागत की रक्षा के निमित्त गंधर्वों से युद्ध किया। गंधर्वराज चित्रसेन ने प्रकट होकर पांडवों को बताया कि उन्हें इन्द्र ने युद्ध के लिए प्रेरित किया था, क्योंकि कौरव अपने वैभव का प्रदर्शन करके पांडवों को कुंठित करना चाहते थे। कर्ण मदिरा के नशे से मुक्ति पाकर अस्त्र शस्त्रोँ से सुस्ज्जित हो जब लौटे तो पाँडव दुर्योधन को पहले ही मुक्त करा चुके थे। इस तरह कर्ण को यहां भी हीनता का शिकार होना पड़ा। दुर्योधन हस्तिनापुर लौट कर आत्महत्या करना चाहता था पर कर्ण ने यह कह कर उसे रोक दिया कि अब दुर्योधन शासक है और अपने शासक की रक्षा करना पाँडवोँ का धर्म था।

----------


## anushka

*माहुंनाग*



*देवभूमि हिमाचल प्रदेश में देवी देवताओं के लगभग सात हजार मंदिर हैं। श्रद्घा के इन केन्द्रों में न सिर्फ प्रदेशवासी अपितु देश के अन्य भागों से भी भक्तगण दशनार्थ आते हैं।  इन आस्था-स्थलों में जिला मण्डी की करसोग तहसील के अंतर्गत चौराग घाटी के बखारी गांव में माहुंनाग मंदिर की अपनी अलग पहचान है।
माहुंनाग मांहु और नाग दो शब्दों के युग्म से बना है। माहुं का अर्थ नर भंवरा है जबकि नाग का स्पष्ट संबंध सांप से है। वास्तव में माहुंनाग को महाभारत के महान योद्घा सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण का अवतार माना जाता है। महानता, बहादुरी व दानशीलता में अंगराज कर्ण का कोई सानी न था। स्वयं भगवान श्री कृष्ण ने अर्जुन के सामने परीक्षा लेकर इस बात की पुष्टि की जब कर्ण मरणासन्न पर लेटे असहाय स्थिति में थे। पाण्डव तो युद्घोपरांत शरीर त्यागने हिमालय की ओर चले गए मगर वीरगति प्राप्त करने के पश्चात कर्ण ने इस सुन्दर घाटी में नागदेवता के रूप में अवतार लिया।  करसोग घाटी में माहुंनाग की विशेष मान्यता है नाग पंचमी के दिन विशेष रूप से दूध चढ़ाकर पूजन होता है।  चूंकि माहुंनाग कर्ण सूर्य पुत्र थे अत: यहां सूरज भगवान की भी पूजा होती है।
यह मंदिर एक सुरक्षित हवेली की भांति प्रतीत होता है। इसका प्रवेश द्वार पहाड़ी काष्ठ- कला का अद्वितीय नमूना है। प्रांगण लांघने के पश्चात हाल ही में निर्मित सुन्दर काष्ठ कला-कृतियों युक्त दरवाजा और भी शोभनीय है। मंदिर में नाग की चांदी व स्वर्ण धातुओं से निर्मित मूर्तियां स्थापित की गई हैं। यूं तो कभी भी दर्शन किये जा सकते हैं मगर संक्रांति के दिन यह मंदिर अंदर से भी विशेष रूप से खुलता है। इस दिन भक्तगण देवता के सामने अपनी समस्याएं रखते हैं तथा कारदार से उनका समाधान पाते हैं।*

----------


## anushka

*माहुंनाग की शक्ति के बारे में एक रोचक प्रसंग है। औरंगजेब के समकालीन सुकेत रियासत के राजा श्याम सेन को जब दिल्ली में कैद हुई तो मुक्ति के लिए रियासत के सभी देवी-देवताओं का स्मरण किया। जब कोई सहारा न मिला तो अंतत: माहुंनाग का स्मरण कर रिहाई हेतु विनती की। देवता ने पुकार सुनी तथा माहुं यानी भंवरे के रूप में दर्शन देकर राजा को रिहा करवाने का वचन दिया। तत्पश्चात देवता ने बादशाह का मन कुछ इस प्रकार भ्रमित कर दिया कि अगले दिन यह घोषणा करवा दी कि जो कैदी उसे शतरंज के खेल में हरा देगा वह कल ही रिहा कर दिया जाएगा। राजा श्याम सेन ने चुनौती स्वीकार कर ली और अगले दिन औरंगजब के साथ शतरंज का खेल शुरू हो गया। क्रीड़ा में औरंगजेब की हार हुई। देव कृपा हुई तथा शर्त के अनुसार राजा श्याम सेन रिहा हो गए। देवस्थल तो खैर  था ही मगर इस घटना के उपरांत राजा ने यहां सन् 1664 में मंदिर का भव्य निर्माण करवाया। इसके राजा ने सुन्दरनगर में अपनी रियासत का काफी बड़ा हिस्सा भी माहुंनाग के नाम कर दिया। जहां हर साल ज्येष्ठ माह में मेले का आयोजन होता है। देवता भव्य रथ में सवार होकर सप्ताह भर मेले में शामिल होता है। इसके अतिरिक्त विभिन्न मेलों व उत्सवों पर घाटी के अन्य देवी देवताओं के मंदिरों में भी देवता बाजे-गाजे के साथ रथ पर सवार होकर पहुंचता है।*

----------


## anushka

*घाटी में नागदेवता को विशेष मान्यता प्राप्त है। द्वार, दीवारों व फर्श पर नागों की छापें उकेरी गई हैं। इस मंदिर के तीन कमरे हैं जहां नाग पूजा होती है। यह भी मान्यता है नाग देवता विशेष अवसरों पर प्रकट होकर भक्तों को दर्शन भी देते हैं। पर्यावरण के प्रति सजगता कहें या श्रद्घा, लोगों की मान्यता है हमें सांपों को नहीं मारना चाहिए। उनका विश्वास है कि सांप बेवजह किसी को नहीं काटते। यह अलग बात है यदि अचानक किसी का पांव आदि पड़ जाए तो अपनी रक्षार्थ डंक मार देते हैं। यहां के कारदार के अनुसार ” वैसे तो देव कृपा से घाटी में सांप किसी को काटते नहीं अगर दुर्भाग्यवश कभी कोई हादसा हुआ भी तो आजतक किसी की मौत नहीं हुई। दंश से पीडि़त व्यक्ति को तीन दिन मंदिर परिसर में रखकर दूध का सेवन करवाया जाता है और विष स्वत: उतर जाता है। उन्होंने यह भी बताया कि अगर सर्पदंश से पीडि़त व्यक्ति दूर किसी अन्य स्थान पर होने के कारण यहां तक न पहुंच पाए तो घर पर ही पीडि़त व्यक्ति के इर्दगिर्द एक रेखा खींच कर माहुंनाग के नाम से श्रद्घा अनुसार चढ़ावा मानकर ठीक होने की प्रार्थना करनी चाहिए। पीडि़त को रेखांकित दायरे से बाहर न जाने दें तथा दूध पिलाते रहें। तीन दिन के भीतर वह स्वस्थ हो जाएगा तथा समय मिलने पर मंदिर आकर शीश झुकाने आ जाए।ÓÓ यह चमत्कार नहीं तो और क्या है? वरना प्रदेश में हर साल बरसात के दिनों सर्पदंश की घटनाओं में अत्याधुनिक अस्पताल में इलाज के उपरांत भी मत्यु का ग्रास हो जाते हैं।
समुद्र तल से करीब 1830 मीटर की ऊंचाई तथा शिमला से सुन्नी, तत्तापानी, धरमौड़ (चौराग से पूर्व) होते हुए लगभग 105 कि$मी$ (करसोग से 24 कि$मी$) दूरी पर यह मंदिर अत्यन्त रमणीक स्थान पर स्थित है। सेब के बगीचों युक्त इस घाटी में स्थित इस मंदिर तक सड़क सुविधा है और बसों की सामान्य आवाजाही भी रहती है। प्रकृति से पे्रम करने वाले तथा श्रद्घा व भक्ति-भाव रखने वाले व्यक्ति को जीवन में एक बार माहुंनाग के दर्शन करने अवश्य जाना चाहिए।*

----------


## anushka

*ऊर्जा का सबसे बड़ा स्रोत सूर्य है। इस कारण हिन्दू शास्त्रों में सूर्य को भगवान मानते हैं। सूर्य के बिना कुछ दिन रहने की जरा कल्पना कीजिए। संभव है क्या...? जीवन के लिए इनका रोज उदित होना जरूरी है। कुछ इसी तरह की परिकल्पना के साथ पूर्वोत्तर भारत के लोग छठ महोत्सव के रूप में इनकी आराधना करते हैं।
*

माना जाता है कि छठ या सूर्य पूजा महाभारत काल से की जाती रही है। छठ पूजा की शुरुआत सूर्य पुत्र कर्ण ने की थी। कर्ण भगवान सूर्य का परम भक्त था। वह प्रतिदिन घंटों कमर तक पानी में ख़ड़े होकर सूर्य को अर्घ्य देता था। सूर्य की कृपा से ही वह महान योद्धा बना था।

----------


## anushka

*महाभारत का युद्ध चल रहा था। सूर्यास्त के बाद सभी अपने-अपने शिविरों में थे। उस दिन अर्जुन कर्ण को पराजित कर अहंकार में चूर थे। वह अपनी वीरता की डींगें हाँकते हुए कर्ण का तिरस्कार करने लगे। यह देखकर श्रीकृष्ण बोले-'पार्थ! कर्ण सूर्यपुत्र है। उसके कवच और कुण्डल दान में प्राप्त करने के बाद ही तुम विजय पा सके हो अन्यथा उसे पराजित करना किसी के वश में नहीं था। वीर होने के साथ ही वह दानवीर भी हैं। ' कर्ण की दानवीरता की बात सुनकर अर्जुन तर्क देकर उसकी उपेक्षा करने लगा। श्रीकृष्ण अर्जुन की मनोदशा समझ गए। वे शांत स्वर में बोले-'पार्थ! कर्ण रणक्षेत्र में घायल पड़ा है। तुम चाहो तो उसकी दानवीरता की परीक्षा ले सकते हो।' अर्जुन ने श्रीकृष्ण की बात मान ली। दोनों ब्राह्मण के रूप में उसके पास पहुँचे। घायल होने के बाद भी कर्ण ने ब्राह्मणों को प्रणाम किया और वहाँ आने का उद्देश्य पूछा। श्रीकृष्ण बोले-'राजन! आपकी जय हो। हम यहाँ भिक्षा लेने आए हैं। कृपया हमारी इच्छा पूर्ण करें।' कर्ण थोड़ा लज्जित होकर बोला-'ब्राह्मण देव! मैं रणक्षेत्र में घायल पड़ा हूँ। मेरे सभी सैनिक मारे जा चुके हैं। मृत्यु मेरी प्रतीक्षा कर रही है। इस अवस्था में भला मैं आपको क्या दे सकता हूँ?'

'राजन! इसका अर्थ यह हुआ कि हम ख़ाली हाथ ही लौट जाएँ? किंतु इससे आपकी कीर्ति धूमिल हो जाएगी। संसार आपको धर्मविहीन राजा के रूप में याद रखेगा।' यह कहते हुए वे लौटने लगे। तभी कर्ण बोला-'ठहरिए ब्राह्मणदेव! मुझे यश-कीर्ति की इच्छा नहीं है, लेकिन मैं अपने धर्म से विमुख होकर मरना नहीं चाहता। इसलिए मैं आपकी इच्छा अवश्य पूर्ण करूँगा।' कर्ण के दो दाँत सोने के थे। उन्होंने निकट पड़े पत्थर से उन्हें तोड़ा और बोले-'ब्राह्मण देव! मैंने सर्वदा स्वर्ण(सोने) का ही दान किया है। इसलिए आप इन स्वर्णयुक्त दाँतों को स्वीकार करें।' श्रीकृष्ण दान अस्वीकार करते हुए बोले-'राजन! इन दाँतों पर रक्त लगा है और आपने इन्हें मुख से निकाला है। इसलिए यह स्वर्ण जूठा है। हम जूठा स्वर्ण स्वीकार नहीं करेंगे।' तब कर्ण घिसटते हुए अपने धनुष तक गए और उस पर बाण चढ़ाकर गंगा का स्मरण किया। तत्पश्चात बाण भूमि पर मारा। भूमि पर बाण लगते ही वहाँ से गंगा की तेज़ जल धारा बह निकली। कर्ण ने उसमें दाँतों को धोया और उन्हें देते हुए कहा-'ब्राह्मणों! अब यह स्वर्ण शुद्ध है। कृपया इसे ग्रहण करें।' तभी कर्ण पर पुष्पों की वर्षा होने लगी। भगवान श्रीकृष्ण और अर्जुन अपने वास्तविक स्वरूप में प्रकट हो गए। विस्मित कर्ण भगवान श्रीकृष्ण की स्तुति करते हुए बोला-'भगवन! आपके दर्शन पाकर मैं धन्य हो गया। मेरे सभी पाप नष्ट हो गए प्रभु! आप भक्तों का कल्याण करने वाले हैं। मुझ पर भी कृपा करें।' तब श्रीकृष्ण उसे आशीर्वाद देते हुए बोले-'कर्ण! जब तक यह सूर्य, चन्द्र, तारे और पृथ्वी रहेंगे, तुम्हारी दानवीरता का गुणगान तीनों लोकों में किया जाएगा। संसार में तुम्हारे समान महान दानवीर न तो हुआ है और न कभी होगा। तुम्हारी यह बाण गंगा युगों-युगों तक तुम्हारे गुणगान करती रहेगी। अब तुम मोक्ष प्राप्त करोगे। कर्ण की दानवीरता और धर्मपरायणता देखकर अर्जुन भी उसके समक्ष नतमस्तक हो गया।*

----------


## anushka

*कर्ण, दुर्योधन का एक निष्ठावान और सच्चा मित्र था।

यद्यपि वह बाद में दुर्योधन को खुश करने के लिए द्यूतक्रीड़ा में भागीदारी करता है, लेकिन वह आरंभ से ही इसके विरुद्ध था। कर्ण शकुनि को पसंद नहीं करता था, और सदैव दुर्योधन को यही परमर्श देता कि वह अपने शत्रुओं को परास्त करने के लिए अपने युद्ध कौशल और बाहुबल का प्रयोग करे ना कि कुटिल चालों का। जब लाक्षागृह में पाण्डवों को मारने का प्रयास विफल हो जाता है, तब कर्ण दुर्योधन को उसकी कायरता के लिए डांटता है, और कहता है कि कायरों की सभी चालें विफल ही होती हैं और उसे समझाता है कि उसे एक योद्धा के समान कार्य करना चाहिए और उसे जो कुछ भी प्राप्त करना है, उसे अपनी वीरता द्वारा प्राप्त करे। चित्रांगद की राजकुमारी से विवाह करने में भी कर्ण ने दुर्योधन की सहायता की थी। अपने स्वयंवर में उसने दुर्योधन को अस्वीकार कर दिया और तब दुर्योधन उसे बलपूर्वक उठा कर ले गया। तब वहाँ उपस्थित अन्य राजाओं ने उसका पीछा किया, लेकिन कर्ण ने अकेले ही उन सबको परास्त कर दिया। परास्त राजाओं में जरासंध, शिशुपाल, दंतवक्र, साल्व, और रुक्मी इत्यादि थे। कर्ण की प्रशंसा स्वरूप, जरसंध ने कर्ण को मगध का एक भाग दे दिया। भीम ने बाद में श्रीकृष्ण की सहायता से जरासंध को परास्त किया लेकिन उससे बहुत पहले कर्ण ने उसे अकेले परास्त किया था। कर्ण ही ने जरासंध की इस दुर्बलता को उजागर किया था कि उसकी मृत्यु केवल उसके धड़ को पैरों से चीर कर दो टुकड़ो मे बाँट कर हो सकती है।

अंगराज बनने के पश्चात कर्ण ने ये घोषणा करी कि दिन के समय जब वह सूर्यदेव की पूजा करता है, उस समय यदि कोई उससे कुछ भी मांगेगा तो वह मना नहीं करेगा और मांगने वाला कभी खाली हाथ नहीं लौटेगा। कर्ण की इसी दानवीरता का महाभारत के युद्ध में इन्द्र और माता कुंती ने लाभ उठाया।

महाभारत के युद्ध के बीच में कर्ण के सेनापति बनने से एक दिन पूर्व इन्द्र ने कर्ण से साधु के भेष में उससे उसके कवच-कुंडल माँग लिये, क्योंकि यदि ये कवच-कुंडल कर्ण के ही पास रहते तो उसे युद्ध में परास्त कर पाना असंभव था, और इन्द्र ने अपने पुत्र अर्जुन की सुरक्षा को ध्यान में रखते हुए कर्ण से इतना बडी़ भिक्षा माँग ली लेकिन दानवीर कर्ण ने साधु भेष में देवराज इन्द्र को भी मना नहीं किया और इन्द्र द्वारा कुछ भी वरदान माँग लेने पर देने के आश्वासन पर भी इन्द्र से ये कहते हुए कि "देने के पश्चात कुछ माँग लेना दान की गरिमा के विरुद्ध है" कुछ नहीं माँगा।

इसी प्रकार माता कुंती को भी दानवीर कर्ण द्वारा यह वचन दिया गया कि इस महायुद्ध में उनके पाँच पुत्र अवश्य जीवित रहेंगे, और वह अर्जुन के अतिरिक्त और किसी पाँडव का वध नहीं करेगा।*

----------


## anushka

*कर्ण का परिवार*

*कर्ण की पत्नी का पद्मावती तथा पुत्रों का वृषकेतु, वृषसेन आदि नामोल्लेख मिलता है। कर्ण और अर्जुन बाल्यकाल से ही परस्पर प्रतिद्वन्द्वी थे। सूतपुत्र होने के कारण अर्जुन कर्ण को हेय समझते थे। उन्हें यह ज्ञात नहीं था कि कर्ण उनके बड़े भाई हैं। भीष्म भी कर्ण को इसी कारण अधिरथ कहते थे। कर्ण ने पाँचों पाण्डवों का वध करने का संकल्प किया था पर माता कुन्ती के कहने पर उन्होंने अपने वध की प्रतिज्ञा अर्जुन तक ही सीमित कर दी थी।

कर्ण की दानवीरता के भी अनेक सन्दर्भ मिलते हैं। उनकी दानशीलता की ख्याति सुनकर इन्द्र उनके पास कुण्डल और कवच माँगने गये थे। कर्ण ने अपने पिता सूर्य के द्वारा इन्द्र की प्रवंचना का रहस्य जानते हुए भी उनको कुण्डल और कवच दे दिये। इन्द्र ने उसके बदले में एक बार प्रयोग के लिए अपनी अमोघ शक्ति दे दी थी। उससे किसी का वध अवश्यम्भावी था। कर्ण उस शक्ति का प्रयोग अर्जुन पर करना चाहते थे किन्तु दुर्योधन के निर्देश पर उन्होंने उसका प्रयोग भीम के पुत्र घटोत्कच पर किया था। अपने अन्तिम समय में पितामह भीष्म ने कर्ण को उनके जन्म का रहस्य बताते हुए महाभारत के युद्ध में पाण्डवों का साथ देने को कहा था किन्तु कर्ण ने इसका प्रतिरोध करके अपनी सत्यनिष्ठा का परिचय दिया। भीष्म के अनन्तर कर्ण कौरव सेना के सेनापति नियुक्त हुए थे। अन्त में तीन दिन तक युद्ध संचालन के उपरान्त अर्जुन ने उनका वध कर दिया। कर्ण के चरित्र में आदर्शों का दर्शन उनकी दानवीरता एवं युद्धवीरता के युगपत प्रसंगों में किया जा सकता है।*

----------


## anushka

*कर्ण के बारे में एक अच्छा लेख यहाँ प्रस्तुत है -*

*दुर्भाग्य का सहोदर*

एक ओर सात और दूसरी ओर ग्यारह अक्षौहिणी सेना के बीच जीने और मरने की बाजी लग रही है |
 महाभारत का युद्ध चल रहा है | शस्त्र झनझना रहे है और शंख व रणभेरियाँ बज रही है |


*यह कष्ट सहिष्णु कर्ण है* |

' परशुराम से ब्रह्मास्त्र की विधि सिखने ब्राह्मण का वेश धारण कर गुरु का कृपा-भाजन बना | एक दिन गुरु इसकी जांघ पर सिर देकर सो रहे थे कि एक कीड़े अलर्क ने इसे काटना शुरू किया | कीड़ा काटते काटते मांस में घुस कर हड्डी तक को कुरेदने लगा | रक्त की धारा बह चली किन्तु गुरु की निंद्रा में विध्न न हो इसलिए बैठा रहा - अविचल पर्वत की भांति , विधाता के विधान की भांति और उत्तर दिशा के दिग्पाल की भांति डटा रहा |
' परन्तु दुर्भाग्य उसका सहोदर था इसलिए गुरु ने ऐसी गुरु भक्ति के लिए प्रसन्न होकर वरदान के स्थान पर क्रुद्ध होकर श्राप दे दिया | '
एक ओर सात और दूसरी ओर ग्यारह अक्षौहिणी सेना के बीच जीने और मरने की बाजी लग रही है | महाभारत का युद्ध चल रहा है | शस्त्र झनझना रहे है और शंख व रणभेरियाँ बज रही है |

----------


## anushka

*यह कर्ण म़ातृ-भक्त भी है |*

' यधपि इसकी माता कुंती ने इसके जन्म से ही इसे त्याग दिया -पेटी में बंद कर नदी में बहा दिया था - मौत के मुंह में , मौत और भाग्य से संघर्ष करने के लिए |
' यधपि लक्ष्यवेध होने पर द्रोपदी का अधिकारी हो गया था | किन्तु इसकी माँ ने इसके जन्म के भेद को गुप्त रखा इसलिए स्थान-स्थान पर सूतपुत्र और अज्ञातकुलीन का बताया जाकर वह अपमानित होता रहा |
'यधपि वह माँ की गोद के लिए जिन्दगी भर ललचाता रहा , कुल के रहस्य की जिज्ञासा की वेदना में अनवरत जलता रहा और माँ ने उसको सम्पूर्ण आयु में एक बार भी बेटा कहकर स्नेह से नहीं पुचकारा |
'यधपि उसी की कोख में जन्म लेकर और पाँचों का सहोदर होकर भी कुंती ने उसे सदा उपेक्षित ही रखा | वह उन पांचो की हितकामना में ही सदा लगी रहती थी |
' तथापि जब वह अपनी गोद में अभय के लिए भीख मांगने आई तब वह ना नहीं कर सका | उसने उसके चारों बेटों पर आघात न करने का वचन दिया और उस वचन को निभाया |
'परन्तु दुर्भाग्य उसका सहोदर था | ऐसी म़ातृ-भक्ति के बाद भी माता ने अपने पाँचों पुत्रों को यह भेद नहीं बताया और जब वह रथ का पहिया ठीक कर रहा था तब अर्जुन उसके बंधू ने ही रण-नियमों का उलंघन कर कपट से उसे मार डाला | '
एक ओर सात और दूसरी ओर ग्यारह अक्षौहिणी सेना के बीच जीने और मरने की बाजी लग रही है | महाभारत का युद्ध चल रहा है | शस्त्र झनझना रहे है और शंख व रणभेरियाँ बज रही है |

----------


## anushka

*यह कर्ण सत्यवादी भी है |*

' जब उसे मालूम हो गया कि वह कुंती पुत्र है , अर्जुन भीम आदि उसके भाई है |
' जब उसकी माता ने आकर उसे पांडव पक्ष की ओर से युद्ध करने का आग्रह किया |
' जब उसके रुंधे हुए भ्रातृप्रेम का प्रवाह रोम-रोम में प्रवाहित हो उठा |
तब उसने भावनाओं से भरी मातृदृष्टि से मुंह फेर कर उत्तर दिया था - कर्ण मझधार में घोड़े नहीं बदलता | जिसका साथ देने का एक बार वचन दे दिया है फिर किसी भी भयानक परिणाम से डरकर कायर की भांति परिस्थितियों का मूल्याङ्कन करना कर्ण को शोभा नहीं देता | अपनी माँ , जिसके लिए मेरा हृदय जिन्दगी भर तडफता रहा है , भाई जिन पर मुझे गर्व होना चाहिए अथवा और किसी सम्बन्धी के लिए मै दुर्योधन का साथ नहीं छोड़ सकता | मृत्यु पर्यंत जिसका साथ देने का निश्चय मैंने कर लिया है उस निश्चय की चाहे जितनी कीमत चुकानी पड़े , कर्ण उसके लिए सदैव तैयार रहेगा |
' परन्तु दुर्भाग्य उसका सहोदर था | ग्यारह अक्षौहिणी सेना होकर भी द्रोण , भीष्म आदि जैसे महारथियों के सेनापति होते हुए भी दुर्योधन की पराजय हुई | सूर्य और कुंती का सत्यवादी पुत्र , सूतपुत्र के असत्य नाम सम्बन्ध का अपने आप नाम से विच्छेद नहीं कर सका | '

----------


## anushka

*यह कर्ण महारथी भी है |*

' जब वह रणभूमि में उतरता है तो ऐसा लगता है जैसे कोई कुशल कथावाचक वीर रस के किसी किसी सरस छंद का मनोयोग से पाठ कर रहा हो ; जैसे कोई उलझी हुई समस्या वर्षों से प्रयास के बाद अपना ही हल निकलने जा रही हो ; जैसे ईश्वर का अचूक अभिशाप अपने दुर्दिनों के दुर्भाग्य को पीस डालने के लिए बाहें चढ़ा रहा हो | जब उसके तरकश के बाण निकलते थे तो एसा प्रतीत होता था जैसे मोहमाया से हरे भरे संसार पर क्रुद्ध होने के कारण प्रलय की आँखों में चिंगारियां निकल रही है , जैसे संकट के समय जल्दी में आये भगवान् विष्णु के बुलाने पर गरुड़ परिवार पंख लगे हुए पर्वत की तरह उड़ रहा हो |
' कलिंगराज चित्रांगद की राजकन्या के स्वयंबर में राजकन्या के अपहरण पर दुर्योधन की इसी अकेले वीर ने सैकड़ों राजाओं से रक्षा की , जिसके आगे त्रिलोकीनाथ ने भाग कर अपना नाम रणछोड़ दास करवाया था , उसी मगधराज जरासंघ को इसी कर्ण ने बाहुकंटक युद्ध से व्याकुल कर वश में कर लिया था |
' उसकी बाण वर्षा में इतना बल होता था कि तीनो लोकों का भार लिए सारथी रूप कृष्ण और गरुड़ध्वज सव्यसाची अपने रथ सहित कई कदम पीछे हट जाते थे |
' परन्तु दुर्भाग्य उसका सहोदर था | ऐसे कठिन और महत्त्वपूर्ण अवसर पर उसके रथ के पहियों को धरती ने निगल डाला और इसी प्रयास में उसे पराजय का मुंह देखना पड़ा | '

----------


## anushka

*यह कर्ण दानवीर भी है |*

' प्रात:काल इसी का नाम आज तक लिया जाता है |
इसके द्वार से न कोई निराश एयर न कोई खाली हाथ लौटा | नित्यप्रति अपने समस्त स्वर्ण का दान तो इसका नित्त्यकर्म था किन्तु आई हुई विजय ,कमाई हुई शक्ति और अमर जिन्दगी तक का भी बिना शिकन दान कर दिया |
' देवराज इंद्र जब स्वार्थी होकर अपने पुत्र अर्जुन की रक्षा के लिए दिव्य कुंडल और कवच प्राप्त करने आये तो अपने पिता सूर्य भगवान की चेतावनी के बावजूद भी वह ना नहीं कहा सका |
अपने ही प्रबल शत्रु के लिए उसकी उपेक्षा करने वाली माँ अभयदान लेने आई तब वह ना नहीं कर सका , और .................|
जीवन की संध्या के समय परीक्षा के लिए कृष्ण और अर्जुन ब्राह्मण वेष धारण कर युद्ध की घायलावस्था में स्वर्ण मांगने आये तब उसने अपने दांत तोड़ कर उसमे लगी स्वर्ण मेखों का दान किया |
' परन्तु दुर्भाग्य उसका सहोदर था | ऐसा श्रेष्ठ पुरुष होकर भी दुर्योधन के पक्ष की ओर चला गया इसलिए वेद व्यास ही नहीं , आज भी उसकी सभी उपेक्षा करते है | '
' परन्तु कौन नहीं जनता कि कर्ण भी एक क्षत्रिय था | '

स्व. श्री तन सिंह जी द्वारा लिखित-दुर्भाग्य का सहोदर

----------


## Mr_perfect

अनुष्का जी बिलकुल नई जानकारी दी आपने शुक्रिया

----------


## Mr_perfect

जब पाण्डव अपना अज्ञातवास काट रहे थे उस वक्त विराट नरेश की पत्नी के भाई कीचक का वध भीम द्वारा करने के कारण दुर्योधन को उनकी स्थिती का अंदाजा लग गया। जब दुर्योधन अपनी सारी सेना लेकर विराट नगर पहुँचा तो पाण्डव अज्ञातवास की समाप्ति के कागार पर थे। वहाँ अकेला अर्जुन ही उनका सामाना करने आ गया उस वक्त वह बर्हनल्लाह नाम के नपुंसक के वेश मेँ था। कौरव सेना का प्रतिनिधित्व पितामह भीष्म कर रहे थे। कौरव सेना को देख अर्जुन ने दूर से ही उन पर सम्मोहन अस्त्र छोड़ दिए जिस कारण पितामह भीष्म, गुरू द्रौणाचार्य, दुर्यौधन तथा महारथी कर्ण सहित सम्पूर्ण कौरव सेना सुप्तावस्था मेँ चली गयी। इस तरह यहाँ भी सुर्यपुत्र कर्ण तथा अर्जुन का सामाना नहीँ हो पाया। इसी युद्ध के बाद पाण्डवोँ के अनुसार दुर्योधन उन्हेँ पकड़ नहीँ पाया था ईसलिए उनका अज्ञात वास पूर्ण हुआ था पर दुर्योधन उन्हे राज्य देने को त्यार नहीँ था क्योँकि उसके अनुसार उसने पाण्डवोँ की स्थिती जानकर उनका अज्ञातवास भंग कर दिया था।

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

कर्ण एक उदाहरन है ततकालीन वर्ण व्यवस्था का जातिवाद का.  जिसको केवल जाती व्यवस्था के कारण वो सम्मान नहीं मिल सका जिसका वो हकदार था. 
उसमें से सबसे बड़ी बात ये की जहाँ पर तत्कालीन भगवान् श्री कृषण को इसके बारे में पता था कुंती को पता था.  मगर हुआ वही अगर ऐसा ही वर्ण व्यवस्था की बात थी तो मतलब पड़ने पर उसके पास जाना ही नहीं चाहिए था.
अगर ऐसी ही समाज की स्तिथी थी तो ऐसा वक्त मुझे नहीं लगता फिर से आना चाहिए. वर्तमान काल बहुत अच्छा है जहाँ सबको अपने अनुशार जीने का हक़ मिला हुआ है.

----------


## Mr_perfect

एक बार कर्ण और अश्वतथामा दोनों खड़ग के अखाड़े के पास खड़े थे। उस अखाड़े के चारों ओर सब्बल-जैसी मोटी-मोटी लोहे की छड़ों की चहारदीवारी थी। उस चहारदीवारी की एक छड़ की नोक को किसी ने झुकाकर धरती पर टेक दिया था। वह उसी स्थिती में थी। वही एकमात्र छड़ उस चहारदीवारी से बाहर निकली होने के कारण अच्छी नहीं लग रही थी। उसको सीधी करने के विचार से कर्ण ने उसको हाथ लगाया। उस समय बड़ी शीघ्रता से अश्वत्थामा बोला,“रहने दो कर्ण ! सभी इस पर प्रयोग कर चुके हैं। एक दिन क्रोध के आवेश में भीम ने इसको झुका दिया था। अन्य कोई इसको सीधी कर ही नहीं सका। वही कभी क्सको सीधी करेगा।“
“अच्छा ! तो फ़िर मैं इसको सीधी करूँ क्या ?” कर्ण ने उसकी आँखों में झाँकते हुए कहा।
“यह तुमसे नहीं हो सकेगा।“ “अच्छा ?” कर्ण ने पैरों से पदत्राण उतारकर अलग रख दिये। उत्तरीय कटि से लपेटा और उससे बोला, “इस छड़ को बायें हाथ से सीधी कर, जैसी यह थी वैसी ही इसको चहारदीवारी में लगा दूँगा। तुम देखते रहो।“
कर्ण उस छड़ के पास गया। एक बार आकाश की ओर देखा। गुरुदेव चमक रहे थे। बायें हाथ में सारी शक्ति एकत्रित की। आँख मींचकर पूरी शक्ति से कर्ण ने वह छड़ हाथ से झटके के साथ ऊपर खींची। पहले झटके में ही वह कमर के बराबर ऊँची हो गयी। उसका ऊपर आया हुआ सिरा कन्धे पर लेकर बायें हाथ के पंजे से धीरे-धीरे कर्ण ने
उसको चहारदीवारी के घेरे में वैसे ही लगा दिया, जैसे वह लगी हुई थी। अश्वत्थामा अवाक हो गया। उसकी पीठ पर थाप मारने के लिये उसने अपना हाथ
कर्ण की पीठ पर रखा। पर फ़िर तुरन्त ही उसने ऊपर ही ऊपर से अपना हाथ उठा लिया।
“क्या हुआ अश्वत्थामा ?” कर्ण ने आश्चर्य से उससे पूछा।
“अरे, तुम्हारी देह तो अग्नि की तरह जल रही है !” भेदक दृष्टि से उसकी ओर देखते हुए उसने उत्तर दिया।
    उसके बाद भीम ने वह सीधी की हुई छड़ कभी देखी होगी। वह प्रतिदिन एक छड़ टेढ़ी कर जाता था। कर्ण प्रतिदिन रात में
उसकी टेढ़ी की हुई छड़ को बायें हाथ से सीधी कर दिया करता।

----------


## anushka

> कर्ण एक उदाहरन है ततकालीन वर्ण व्यवस्था का जातिवाद का.....


*सही कहा कर्ण एक उदाहरण है तत्कालीन वर्ण व्यवस्था का जिस  के चलते हुए हुए "सुद पुत्र" होते हुए भी अंग देश का राजा बना जो साबित करती है की "वर्ण व्यवस्था" "जन्म आधारित" नहीं "कर्म आधारित" थी*.

----------


## Mr_perfect

> कर्ण एक उदाहरन है ततकालीन वर्ण व्यवस्था का जातिवाद का.  जिसको केवल जाती....... काल बहुत अच्छा है जहाँ सबको अपने अनुशार जीने का हक़ मिला हुआ है.



सही कहा दोस्त केवल एक पूर्वाग्रह के कारण क्या से क्या हो गया
olor]

----------


## Mr_perfect

अब वहाँ चलते है जहाँ दानवीर कर्ण ने माता कुन्ती को दान मेँ उनके चार पुत्रोँ का जीवन दे दिया था। महाभारत का युद्ध अब होना ही था।

----------


## Mr_perfect

पांडवो के रणनीतिकार भगवान श्री कृष्ण को यह पक्का हो चुका था की कर्ण को रास्ते से हटाये बगैर अर्जुन सुरक्षित नही हो सकता ! कृष्ण ये भी जानते थे की जिस दिन भी युद्ध में अर्जुन
का सामना कर्ण से हुआ उस दिन अर्जुन का अन्तिम  सूर्योदय होगा ! उधर देवराज इन्द्र की चिंता तो अनंत गुना बढी हुई थी ! देवराज इन्द्र का दिन का चैन और रात की नींद ख़राब हो चुकी थी ! क्या किया जाए ? क्या नही  किया जाए ? इसी उधेड़बुन में उनके दिन आज कल निकल रहे थे !  आख़िर एक पिता को अपने से अधिक अपने पुत्र की चिंता होती है ! तो देवराज की चिंता आप अच्छी तरह समझ सकते हैं !

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *सही कहा कर्ण एक उदाहरण है तत्कालीन वर्ण व्यवस्था का जिस  के चलते हुए हुए "सुद पुत्र" होते हुए भी अंग देश का राजा बना जो साबित करती है की "वर्ण व्यवस्था" "जन्म आधारित" नहीं "कर्म आधारित" थी*.


इसमें पूरी तरह स्वार्थ छिपा था कर्ण की आवश्यकता थी तो उसे राजा बना दिया गया. क्योंकि दुर्योधन कर्ण की वीरता और बाण विद्या से इतना प्रभावित हो गया था उसको अर्जुन की टक्कर देने वाला योधा दिख रहा था.  अगर वर्ण व्यवस्था कर्म पर ही आधारित होती तो उससे जाती पूछी ही नहीं गयी होती. दुर्योधन ने उसे राजा तो तभी बनाया जब पांडवों द्वारा उसकी जाति को लेकर टिप्पणी की गयी .  ज़रा  दिमाग लगाओ अगर जाति व्यवस्था कर्म आधारित होती तो उसकी जाति पूछने की और दुत्कारने की जरुरत क्या थी वो भी उन पांडवों के द्वारा जिसमे तथाकथित धर्म राज शामिल थे.

----------


## sushilnkt

आप की दी गयी जानकारी .. बहुत ही सुन्दर हे ..........

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> पांडवो के रणनीतिकार भगवान श्री कृष्ण को यह पक्का हो चुका था की कर्ण को रास्ते से हटाये बगैर अर्जुन सुरक्षित नही हो सकता ! कृष्ण ये भी जानते थे की जिस दिन भी युद्ध में अर्जुन
> का सामना कर्ण से हुआ उस दिन अर्जुन का अन्तिम  सूर्योदय होगा ! उधर देवराज इन्द्र की चिंता तो अनंत गुना बढी हुई थी ! देवराज इन्द्र का दिन का चैन और रात की नींद ख़राब हो चुकी थी ! क्या किया जाए ? क्या नही  किया जाए ? इसी उधेड़बुन में उनके दिन आज कल निकल रहे थे !  आख़िर एक पिता को अपने से अधिक अपने पुत्र की चिंता होती है ! तो देवराज की चिंता आप अच्छी तरह समझ सकते हैं !



कर्ण ने अपने आचरण से साबित किया जो उसने अपने शाराथि पिता और माता से सीखा था की अपनी बात पर हमेशा अटल रहो , मांगने वाले को कभी निराश ना करो, उससे भले ही तुम्हारा कितना भी नुकशान हो जाए. 
मगर उन लोगों ने अपने भले के लिए साम दंड भेद अपना कर छल करके कर्ण को मारने की नियत से अपने संस्कारों जो unke पूर्वजों ने दिए थे उसके अनुशार आचरण किया...

----------


## amar2007

> कर्ण ने अपने आचरण से साबित किया जो उसने अपने शाराथि पिता और माता से सीखा था की अपनी बात पर हमेशा अटल रहो , मांगने वाले को कभी निराश ना करो, उससे भले ही तुम्हारा कितना भी नुकशान हो जाए. 
> मगर उन लोगों ने अपने भले के लिए साम दंड भेद अपना कर छल करके कर्ण को मारने की नियत से अपने संस्कारों जो unke पूर्वजों ने दिए थे उसके अनुशार आचरण किया...



गौतम जी इसे कूटनीति कहते हैं . अगर किसी निम्न जाती के व्यक्ति (जहाँ निम्न जाती निम्न योग्यता या अयोग्यता  का परिचायक है ) में उच्च गुण हों या उच्च पदवी पा  जाए तो उसे कूटनीति का प्रयोग करके छीन लेना चाहिए और ये धार्मिक कृत्य है और पुराणों द्वारा समर्थित है  !

----------


## aawara

*अगर कुछ देर के लिए हम जाति , कूटनीति इत्यादि चीजोँ को दरकिनार कर के सोचेँ तो परशुराम के इन दो शिष्योँ  के हाथोँ मेँ ही महाभारत की तकदीर छिपी थी तो जाहिर है कि इन दोनोँ के जीवन से ही सबसे ज्यादा शिछा मिलती है पूरे महाभारत मेँ .*

*कर्ण हमेँ यह सिखलाते हैँ कि चाहे आप सूर्यपुत्र जैसे तेजीस्वी के रुप मेँ कवच कुणडल(करीब करीब अमरता के साथ ) जैसे रछकोँ के साथ ही क्योँ न जन्मे होँ , भले ही आप सदगुणोँ(दानवीरता) की  खान क्योँ न होँ , भले ही आपने दुनिया भर का विष(जातिगत सामाजिक उपेछा,गुरु का श्राप,कुन्ती का पुत्र त्याग) अपने कन्ठ मेँ शान्ति से पी रखा हो पर इतने सारे देवदुर्लभ गुणोँ के बाबजूद अगर आप दुर्योधन(अधर्म) कि सेना मेँ स्वेच्छा(कर्ण ने सामाजिक हित की जगह मित्र के हित को वरीयता दी) से शामिल होते हैँ तो आपका नाश भी होकर रहेगा , यही काम गन्गापुत्र भीष्म ने भी किया ,उन्होने पिता के प्रति धर्म को राष्ट्र के प्रति धर्म पे वरीयता दी और अधर्म की सेना मेँ स्वेच्छा से शामिल हुए और बदले मेँ बाण शैय्या पर सोना पड़ा .किसी अर्जुन मेँ ताकत नहीँ होती भीष्म और कर्ण को परास्त करने की. ये तो अपना अपना कर्म है जो कुरुछेत्र के रुप मेँ सामने आता है , कोइ अर्जुन तो केवल माध्यम भर होता है .बर्बरिक ने यही तो देखा था .*

----------


## Mr_perfect

> इसमें पूरी तरह स्वार्थ छिपा था कर्ण की आवश्यकता थी तो उसे राजा बना दिया गया. क्योंकि दुर्योधन कर्ण की वीरता और बाण विद्या से इतना प्रभावित हो गया था उसको अर्जुन की टक्कर देने वाला योधा दिख रहा था.  अगर वर्ण व्यवस्था कर्म पर ही आधारित होती तो उससे जाती पूछी ही नहीं गयी होती। दुर्योधन ने उसे राजा तो तभी बनाया जब पांडवों द्वारा उसकी जाति को लेकर टिप्पणी की गयी .  ज़रा  दिमाग लगाओ अगर जाति व्यवस्था कर्म आधारित होती तो उसकी जाति पूछने की और दुत्कारने की जरुरत क्या थी वो भी उन पांडवों के द्वारा जिसमे तथाकथित धर्म राज शामिल थे.



मित्र आपने बिलकुल ठीक कहा जब कर्ण की आवश्यकता थी तब दुर्योधन ने पांडवोँ को टक्कर देने के लिए कर्ण की मित्रता स्वीकार की व उसे राजा बना दिया परन्तु कर्ण कि निष्ठा को देखकर  वह भी उसकी प्रति मैत्री भाव से सराबोर हो गया था। इसलिए कर्ण के अपमानित होने पर वह भी क्रोधित हो उठता था। परन्तु पांडवोँ ने जिसमेँ धर्मराज भी शामिल थे उन्होँने भी उसका अपमान कर अधर्म का प्रत्यक्ष परिचय दिया। इसीलिए उन्होने इसका फल भी भोगा।

----------


## Mr_perfect

> कर्ण ने अपने आचरण से साबित किया जो उसने अपने शाराथि पिता और माता से सीखा था की अपनी बात पर हमेशा अटल रहो , मांगने वाले को कभी निराश ना करो, उससे भले ही तुम्हारा कितना भी नुकशान हो जाए. 
> मगर उन लोगों ने अपने भले के लिए साम दंड भेद अपना कर छल करके कर्ण को मारने की नियत से अपने संस्कारों जो unke पूर्वजों ने दिए थे उसके अनुशार आचरण किया...


[/QUOTE]
अपने भले के लिए नहीँ मित्र समाज के भले के लिए, धर्म के लिए उन्हेँ ऐसा करना पड़ा। पांडव तो केवल पाँच गाँव लेकर भी संतुष्ट थे परन्तु दुर्योधन उन्हेँ सुई की नोक के बराबर भी भूमि देने को त्यार न था। कर्ण के साथ जो हुआ उसके लिए उसका दुर्भाग्य तथा उसकी माता या कुछ हद तक पिता भी उत्तरदायी थे।

----------


## Mr_perfect

> गौतम जी इसे कूटनीति कहते हैं . अगर किसी निम्न जाती के व्यक्ति (जहाँ निम्न जाती निम्न योग्यता या अयोग्यता  का परिचायक है ) में उच्च गुण हों या उच्च पदवी पा  जाए तो उसे कूटनीति का प्रयोग करके छीन लेना चाहिए और ये धार्मिक कृत्य है और पुराणों द्वारा समर्थित है  !



आपकी यह बात पूर्ण रूप से अर्थहीन है मित्र कि अगर कोई नीच जाति का है तो उससे उच्च पदवी छीन लो ऐसा पुराणो मेँ लिखा है। पुराणोँ के अनुसार अगर वह व्यक्ति अधर्मी तथा उस पदवी के किसी कारण अयोग्य है तो उससे वो पदवी धर्म या अधर्म से छीन लेना ही उचित होगा वरना वो अवश्य ही इसका दुरपयोग करेगा जैसा अनगिनत बार असुरोँ ने शक्ति प्राप्त कर किया है।

----------


## aawara

> मित्र आपने बिलकुल ठीक कहा जब कर्ण की आवश्यकता थी तब दुर्योधन ने पांडवोँ को टक्कर देने के लिए कर्ण की मित्रता स्वीकार की व उसे राजा बना दिया परन्तु कर्ण कि निष्ठा को देखकर  वह भी उसकी प्रति मैत्री भाव से सराबोर हो गया था।


*सत्य वचन ! कहा तो ऐसा भी जाता है दुर्योधन को कर्ण कि मृत्यु पर सबसे ज्यादा दुख हुआ था यहाँ तक कि दुशासन से भी ज्यादा*

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *अगर कुछ देर के लिए हम जाति , कूटनीति इत्यादि चीजोँ को दरकिनार कर के सोचेँ तो परशुराम के इन दो शिष्योँ  के हाथोँ मेँ ही महाभारत की तकदीर छिपी थी तो जाहिर है कि इन दोनोँ के जीवन से ही सबसे ज्यादा शिछा मिलती है पूरे महाभारत मेँ .कर्ण हमेँ यह सिखलाते हैँ कि चाहे आप सूर्यपुत्र जैसे तेजीस्वी के रुप मेँ.....कोइ अर्जुन तो केवल माध्यम भर होता है .बर्बरिक ने यही तो देखा था .*



बहुत ही अच्छा वर्णन किया आपने मित्र। इसीलिए शायद नियति ने दोनोँ को एक साथ युद्ध मेँ नहीँ आने दिया क्योँकि फिर पांडवो की विजय असम्भव हो जाती। पितामह भीष्म को तो श्री कृष्ण ने स्वयं शस्त्र ग्रहण कर यह संकेत भी दिया था कि अगर धर्म की रक्षा के लिए अपनी प्रतिज्ञा भी सामने आए तो उसे भी तोड़ देना चाहिए परन्तु पितामह ने ऐसा नहीँ किया व शरशैय्या को प्राप्त हुए ऐसा हि कर्ण को समझाया गया परन्तु वह तो दुर्योधन का ऋणी था इसलिए उसका ज्यादा दोष मुझे दिखाई नहीँ देता है।
परन्तु धर्म सबसे ऊपर है तथा रहना  भी चाहिए।

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *सत्य वचन ! कहा तो ऐसा भी जाता है दुर्योधन को कर्ण कि मृत्यु पर सबसे ज्यादा दुख हुआ था यहाँ तक कि दुशासन से भी ज्यादा*



बिलकुल ठीक कहा मित्र पर मैने इस बात का जिक्र इसलिए नहीँ किया क्योँकि यह कहा जा सकता है कि कर्ण दुर्योधन का अन्तिम तथा सबसे शक्तिशाली शस्त्र था इसलिए उसकी मृत्यु का दुर्योधन को दुःख हुआ। परन्तु मुझे नहीँ लगता कि दुर्योधन के शोक का कारण यह था उसके शोक का कारण कर्ण के प्रति उसका मित्र प्रेम ही था क्योँकि अगर ऐसा न होता तो दुर्योधन उसका यथाविधि योग अन्तिम संस्कार स्वंय न करता।

----------


## aawara

> बिलकुल ठीक कहा मित्र पर मैने इस बात का जिक्र इसलिए नहीँ किया क्योँकि यह कहा जा सकता है कि कर्ण दुर्योधन का अन्तिम तथा सबसे शक्तिशाली शस्त्र था इसलिए उसकी मृत्यु का दुर्योधन को दुःख हुआ। परन्तु मुझे नहीँ लगता कि दुर्योधन के शोक का कारण यह था उसके शोक का कारण कर्ण के प्रति उसका मित्र प्रेम ही था क्योँकि अगर ऐसा न होता तो दुर्योधन उसका यथाविधि योग अन्तिम संस्कार स्वंय न करता।


 *बिलकुल ठीक , दुर्योधन मेँ जो भी बुराइयाँ थी अपनी जगह थी पर उसका गुण था कि वह एक सच्चा वीर भी था और एक वीर(कर्ण) का सच्चा महत्तव दूसरा वीर ही समझ सकता है .*

----------


## aawara

> बहुत ही अच्छा वर्णन किया आपने मित्र। इसीलिए शायद नियति ने दोनोँ को एक साथ युद्ध मेँ नहीँ आने दिया क्योँकि फिर पांडवो की विजय असम्भव हो जाती। पितामह भीष्म को तो श्री कृष्ण ने स्वयं शस्त्र ग्रहण कर यह संकेत भी दिया था कि अगर धर्म की रक्षा के लिए अपनी प्रतिज्ञा भी सामने आए तो उसे भी तोड़ देना चाहिए परन्तु पितामह ने ऐसा नहीँ किया व शरशैय्या को प्राप्त हुए ऐसा हि कर्ण को समझाया गया परन्तु वह तो दुर्योधन का ऋणी था इसलिए उसका ज्यादा दोष मुझे दिखाई नहीँ देता है।परन्तु धर्म सबसे ऊपर है तथा रहना  भी चाहिए।[/size]


 *बहुत सुन्दर कहा आपने , इसी को धर्म का मर्म समझना कहते हैँ ! शायद .*

----------


## Mr_perfect

> आप की दी गयी जानकारी .. बहुत ही सुन्दर हे ..........



धन्यावाद सुशील जी

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *बहुत सुन्दर कहा आपने , इसी को धर्म का मर्म समझना कहते हैँ ! शायद .*



ये तो पता नहीँ मित्र
परन्तु धर्म को हमेशा से सबसे अग्र स्थान मिला है। जिसकी रक्षा के लिए स्वंय नारायण को अवतरित होना पड़ता है उसको सबसे ऊपर का स्थान ही मिलना चाहिए।

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *बिलकुल ठीक , दुर्योधन मेँ जो भी बुराइयाँ थी अपनी जगह थी पर उसका गुण था कि वह एक सच्चा वीर भी था और एक वीर(कर्ण) का सच्चा महत्तव दूसरा वीर ही समझ सकता है .*



सही कहा मित्र दुर्योधन की वीरता को तो स्वंय श्री कृष्ण तथा युद्धिष्ठर भी मानते थे श्री कृष्ण के अनुसार उस युग मेँ दुर्योधन जैसा गदाधारी कोई नहीँ था

----------


## Mr_perfect

तो सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण की जीवन गाथा को आगे बढ़ाते है

----------


## Mr_perfect

आप सब तो जानते ही है कि देवराज इन्द्र अपने पुत्र अर्जुन के लिए कितने चिन्तित थे। किसी भी तरह अर्जुन को कर्ण से बचाने के लिए कर्तसंकलप थे चाहे इसके लिए साम, दाम, दंड, भेद कोई भी नीति अपनाई जाए। देवराज कि चिन्ता अपने चरम पर थी। उनके रात दिन ऐसे ही कट रहे थे।

----------


## Mr_perfect

भगवान कृष्ण और देवराज इन्द्र दोनों जानते थे की जब तक कर्ण के पास पैदायशी कवच और कुंडल हैं वो युद्ध में अजेय है ! सूर्य पुत्र कर्ण को मारना तो दूर
 उसके बाणों के सामने टिकना भी किसी योद्धा के बस की बात नहीँ है !  भीष्म पितामह और गुरु द्रोण भी कर्ण का सामना करने में अक्षम  थे फ़िर अर्जुन की तो बिसात ही क्या थी?

----------


## Mr_perfect

आख़िर सोच विचार के बाद देवराज ने एक निर्णय कर लिया और अपने सारथी को चलने की  तैयारी करने का हुक्म कर दिया !
अपने वायुगति से भी तेज गति से दौड़ने वाले घोडो से जूते रथ पर सवार होकर देवराज इन्द्र तुरत फुरत कर्ण के महल में एक ब्राह्मण का वेश बना कर पहुँच गए !

----------


## Mr_perfect

राजा कर्ण,
जी हाँ दानी कर्ण ...याचको को दान दे रहे हैं ! सभी याचक अपनी उम्मीद से भी ज्यादा इच्छित  वस्तु पाकर खुश हैं और कर्ण को आशीष देते हुए जा रहे हैं ! सबसे अंत में एक ब्राह्मण आया और भिक्षा का अनुरोध किया ! दानी कर्ण ने पूछा - विप्रवर आज्ञा करिए ! किस वस्तु की अभिलाषा लेकर आए  हैं ?
विप्र बने इन्द्र ने कहा - महाराज आप जैसा दानी तो इस धरा पर दूसरा कोई नही है ! तो मुझे मालुम है की इच्छित वस्तु तो आप अवश्य देंगे ही ! फ़िर भी आप संकल्प कर ले तब मैं मान्गुगा !
दानी कर्ण ने थोड़ी नाराजी से कहा -विप्र आप शंका क्यूँ कर कर रहे हैं ! आप आदेश करिए ! दान के नाम पर हम जान न्योछावर कर देंगे !
विप्र - नही नही राजन ! आपकी जान की सलामती की हम कामना करते हैं ! बस हमें इच्छित वस्तु मिल जाए ! आप तो यह प्रण कर कर लीजिये !
कर्ण - हम प्रण करते हैं विप्रवर !
मांगिये !

----------


## Mr_perfect

दानवीर कर्ण को उसके पिता सूर्य देव ने पहले ही बता दिया था कि देवराज इन्द्र उससे उसके कवच तथा कुण्डल माँगने आएंगे। इसलिए उन्हेँ अपने कवच तथा कुण्डल मत देना क्योँकि ये वो दिव्य कवच था जिसको कोई भी अस्त्र शस्त्र भेद नहीँ सकता था तथा वह दिव्य कुण्डल जिसे बड़े से बड़ा दिव्यास्त्र भी प्रणाम कर लौट जाएँ। परन्तु कर्ण ने कहा, "यह जानते हुए भी कि देवराज कौन है तथा मुझसे क्या माँगने वाले है फिर भी मैँ अपना दान धर्म केवल अपनी रक्षा करने के लिए नहीँ छोड़ूँगा चाहे कुछ भी हो। जिस तरह आप अपनी किरणोँ का दान बिना भेद भाव किए देते हैँ और बदले मेँ कुछ नहीँ माँगते उसी प्रकार मैँ भी अपने पिता की तरह दान धर्म की रक्षा करूँगा।
अगले दिन कर्ण ने ऐसा ही किया

----------


## Mr_perfect

ब्राह्मण ने कहा - राजन आपके शरीर के कवच और कुंडल हमें दान स्वरूप चाहिए ! इस दान वीर कर्ण ने बिना एक क्षण
भी गंवाए अपने कवच और कुंडल जो जन्म से ही कर्ण के शरीर का एक भाग ही थे अपने शरीर से  खंजर की सहायता से अलग किए और ब्राह्मण को सौंप दिए ! पूरा शरीर लुहलुहान हो गया ! वाह रे दान वीर कर्ण ! अपनी मौत का सामान इस ब्राह्मण बने छलिया इन्द्र को सौपने में एक क्षण भी नही लगाया!
इन्द्र ने तुंरत वहाँ से दौड़ ही लगा दी और दूर खड़े रथ पर सवार हो गया! उसने सारथी को आज्ञा दी की जितनी जल्दी हो यहाँ से भाग चलो ! देर मत करो ! इन्द्र को यह डर सता रहा था की कहीं कर्ण का मन बदल जाए और वो आकर ये  अपने कवच कुंडल वापस ना लेले ! उसने सारथी को तेज गति से चलने के लिए फ़िर कहा ! पर ये क्या ? सारथि ने कहा - महाराज इन्द्र ,रथ आगे नही जा पा रहा है ! अश्वों की पीठ चाबुक खा खा कर लाल पड़ चुकी हैं ! पर वो रथ को खींच नही पा रहे हैं! शायद रथ के पहिये अन्दर धंस चुके हैं!

----------


## Mr_perfect

धड़कते और आशंकित से इन्द्र ने रथ से नीचे उतर कर देखना चाहा ! इतनी देर में आकाशवाणी हुई ! उसने कहा - ऐ देवराज इन्द्र ! तुमने इतना बड़ा पाप किया है की उस पाप के बोझ से तेरा रथ जमीन में धंस गया है ! और अब आगे नही जा सकता ! अपने पुत्र अर्जुन की जान बचाने के लिए तुने छल पूर्वक कर्ण की जान खतरे में डाल दी है !
अब जैसा की सब जानते हैं इन्द्र जैसा निर्लज्ज और स्वार्थी दूसरा कोई भी नही हुआ आज तक ! सो इन्द्र ने आकाशवाणी से पूछा की ठीक है अब जो हो गया वो गया ! पाप पुन्य का फैसला होता रहेगा ! पर अभी तो मुझे यहाँ से निकलने का उपाय बताओ ! तब आकाशवाणी ने बताया की बदले में बराबरी की कोई वस्तू  उस कर्ण को  देकर आवो ! उसके बाद ही तुम यहाँ से निकल पाओगे ! वरना सारी उम्र यहीं बैठ कर रोना  अब !

----------


## Mr_perfect

बुरे फंसे देवराज आज तो ! क्या करते ? मजबूरी थी ! सो वापस बेशर्म जैसे पहुँच गए महाराज कर्ण के दरबार में ! महाराज कर्ण अपने दैनंदिन कार्य में ऐसे लगे थे जैसे कुछ हुआ ही नही हो ! सिर्फ़ कानो पर और सीने पर कुछ  ताजा घाव के निशान और रक्त अवश्य दिखाई दे रहा था ! उन्होंने इन्द्र को आते देखा तो पूछ बैठे - देवराज आदेश करिए अब क्या चाहिए ? वह भी अवश्य मिलेगा !
इन्द्र ने अपनी झेंप मिटाते हुए कहा - अब मैं याचक नही हूँ ! आपको कुछ देना चाहता हूँ ! आप मांग लीजिये जो कुछ भी चाहिए !
कर्ण ने कहा - देवराज , मैंने आज तक कभी किसी से कुछ नही माँगा और ना ही मुझे कुछ चाहिए ! कर्ण सिर्फ़ दान देना जानता है  लेना नही ! अब देवराज को पसीना आ गया ! क्या करे ? इन्द्र ने कहा - महाराज कर्ण, आपको कुछ तो मांगना ही पड़ेगा वरना मेरा रथ यहाँ से नही जा सकेगा ! आप कुछ मांग कर मुझ पर अहसान करिए ! आप जो भी मांगेगे मैं देने को तैयार हूँ !
अब कर्ण ने नाराज होते हुए कहा- देवराज मैं सुर्यपुत्र कर्ण ऐसा कोई काम नही करता जो मुझे माँगने के लिए विवश होना पड़े ! मुझे दान देने में आनंद आता है लेने में नही ! और ना ही मैं भिखमंगा हूँ!
देवराज को गुस्सा भी आ रहा था ! उनके मुंह पर ही उनको भिखमंगा कहा जा रहा है! पर क्या कर सकते हैं वो कर्ण का!
लाचार इन्द्र ने कहा - मैं ये वज्र रूपी शक्ती तुमको इसके बदले में दे कर जा रहा हूँ ! तुम इसको जिस के ऊपर भी चला दोगे वो बच नही पायेगा उसका निश्चय ही वध होगा भले ही साक्षात काल के ऊपर ही चला देना! और कर्ण कुछ कहते उसके पहले ही देवराज वो शक्ति वहाँ रख कर तुंरत भाग लिए! कर्ण के आवाज देने पर भी वो रुके नही !तब कर्ण ने उस शक्ति को उठा कर एक तरफ़ रख दिया और अपने काम में लग गए  !

----------


## Mr_perfect

धन्य है दानवीर कर्ण

----------


## vickky681

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र 
बहुत अनमोल जानकारी है

----------


## vickky681

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र 
बहुत अनमोल जानकारी है

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> बुरे फंसे देवराज आज तो ! क्या करते ? मजबूरी थी ! सो वापस बेशर्म जैसे पहुँच गए महाराज कर्ण के दरबार में ! महाराज कर्ण अपने दैनंदिन कार्य में ऐसे लगे थे जैसे कुछ हुआ ही नही हो ! सिर्फ़ कानो पर और सीने पर कुछ  ताजा घाव के निशान और रक्त अवश्य दिखाई दे रहा था ! उन्होंने इन्द्र को आते देखा तो पूछ बैठे - देवराज आदेश करिए अब क्या चाहिए ? वह भी अवश्य मिलेगा !
> इन्द्र ने अपनी झेंप मिटाते हुए कहा - अब मैं याचक नही हूँ ! आपको कुछ देना चाहता हूँ ! आप मांग लीजिये जो कुछ भी चाहिए !
> कर्ण ने कहा - देवराज , मैंने आज तक कभी किसी से कुछ नही माँगा और ना ही मुझे कुछ चाहिए ! कर्ण सिर्फ़ दान देना जानता है  लेना नही ! अब देवराज को पसीना आ गया ! क्या करे ? इन्द्र ने कहा - महाराज कर्ण, आपको कुछ तो मांगना ही पड़ेगा वरना मेरा रथ यहाँ से नही जा सकेगा ! आप कुछ मांग कर मुझ पर अहसान करिए ! आप जो भी मांगेगे मैं देने को तैयार हूँ !
> अब कर्ण ने नाराज होते हुए कहा- देवराज मैं सुर्यपुत्र कर्ण ऐसा कोई काम नही करता जो मुझे माँगने के लिए विवश होना पड़े ! मुझे दान देने में आनंद आता है लेने में नही ! और ना ही मैं भिखमंगा हूँ!
> देवराज को गुस्सा भी आ रहा था ! उनके मुंह पर ही उनको भिखमंगा कहा जा रहा है! पर क्या कर सकते हैं वो कर्ण का!
> लाचार इन्द्र ने कहा - मैं ये वज्र रूपी शक्ती तुमको इसके बदले में दे कर जा रहा हूँ ! तुम इसको जिस के ऊपर भी चला दोगे वो बच नही पायेगा उसका निश्चय ही वध होगा भले ही साक्षात काल के ऊपर ही चला देना! और कर्ण कुछ कहते उसके पहले ही देवराज वो शक्ति वहाँ रख कर तुंरत भाग लिए! कर्ण के आवाज देने पर भी वो रुके नही !तब कर्ण ने उस शक्ति को उठा कर एक तरफ़ रख दिया और अपने काम में लग गए  !


धन्य है वो कर्ण उसका आचरण  अनुकरणीय है.

----------


## Mr_perfect

> बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र 
> बहुत अनमोल जानकारी है



धन्यावाद विक्की जी

----------


## Mr_perfect

युद्ध शुरू होने से एक दिन पूर्व दुर्योधन ने कर्ण तथा शकुनि की सलाह पर पितामह भीष्म को प्रमुख सेनापति नियुक्त किया। दुर्योधन ने कर्ण को सेनापति पद के लिए आमन्त्रित किया था परन्तु वह पितामह की इज्जत करते थे इसलिए उनके रहते कर्ण ने सेनापति पद स्वीकार नहीँ किया। इधर पांडवोँ ने श्री कृष्ण के कहने पर द्रौपदी के भाई धृष्टद्युमन को प्रमुख सेनापति नियुक्त किया।

----------


## vickky681

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र

----------


## Mr_perfect

पितामह भीष्म ने सेनापति बनने से पूर्व अपनी शर्तेँ बताईँ पितामह ने पाण्डवोँ का वध न करने तथा कर्ण को युद्ध मेँ सम्मिलित न करने की शर्त रखी। उन्होँने बचकाने कारण बता कर कर्ण को युद्ध के लिए अयोग्य कहा। कर्ण को इस बात से बहुत दुःख हुआ तथा वह क्रोधित भी हुए। कर्ण ने कहा, पितामह भीष्म आप मुझसे इतनी घृणा क्यों करते हैं। मैं निर्दोष हूं । फिर भी आप कठोर शब्दों से मेरे हृदय पर आघात कर रहे हैं । आप सर्वोच्च सेनापति हैं । क्या सेना में फूट डालना उचित है ? कौन यह कह सकता है कि सर्वोच्च सेनापति के रूप में आप अपने दायित्व को जानते हैं ? आप अत्यंत वृद्ध हो चुके हैं । इसलिये आप ऐसी बातें कह रहे हैं ।‘‘ इसके बाद कर्ण, दुर्योधन की ओर मुड़कर बोले, ’’मित्र, पितामह भीष्म सोचते हैं कि संसार में वही एक मात्र योद्धा हैं । मैं अकेले ही, पांडव तथा उनकी सेना को नाश कर सकता हूं । लेकिन यदि यह मुझे इस तरह लांछित करेंगे तो मैं क्यों लडूं ? यदि मैं शत्रुओं का संहार भी करूंगा,
तो सारा श्रेय सर्वोच्च सेनापति को ही मिलेगा । मुझे यह पसंद नहीं है । किसी भी स्थिति में वृद्ध पितामह भीष्म युद्ध में हारेंगे । उसके बाद में लडूंगा और शत्रुओं का संहार करूंगा ।‘‘ इतना कहकर कर्ण युद्धक्षेत्र से चले गये ।

----------


## Mr_perfect

युद्ध से पूर्व संध्या को युद्ध मेँ सम्मिलित सभी राजा महाराजाओँ के बीच युद्ध के नियम धर्मानुसार सबकी सहमति मेँ बनाए गए। उस रात भगवान श्री कृष्ण अन्तिम मित्रता पूर्ण रात्री मेँ अपने कुछ प्रिय लोगोँ से मिलने के लिए गए। वे गंगापुत्र भीष्म, गुरूवर द्रोणाचार्य तथा सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण से मिलेँ। श्री कृष्ण ने एक बार फिर कर्ण को अपने भाईयोँ के पास चलने के लिए आमंत्रित किया परन्तु कर्ण ने फिर से उनसे क्षमा माँगते हुए पहले वाली बात दोहराई।

----------


## Mr_perfect

युद्ध शुरू हुआ । प्रधान सेनापति भीष्म के
नेतृत्व में कौरवों की सेना पांडवों से 10
दिन तक लड़ी । भीष्म पितामह ने
पांडवों की सेना के हजारें सैनिकों को मार
गिराया । यहां तक कि अर्जुन भी परेशान
हो उठे । 10 दिन युद्ध करने के बाद
पितामह भीष्म बाणों से छलनी होकर
गिर पड़े । बाण उनके सारे शरीर में घुस गये
थे ।
भीष्म द्वारा अपमान करने के कारण कर्ण
उनसे क्रोधित थे । जब उन्होंने भीष्म
की वीरता देखी तब उनका सारा क्रोध
जाता रहा । कर्ण स्वभाव से अत्यंत उदार
थे । अपने शत्रु केस ाहस तक की वे
प्रशंसा करते थे ।

----------


## Mr_perfect

वे पितामह भीष्म के आहत होने का समाचार पाकर युद्ध क्षेत्र में गये । भीष्म बाणशैय्या पर लेटे थे । कर्ण ने पितामह भीष्म के चरण छुये तथा आदरपूर्वक कहा,’’पितामह, मैं कर्ण हूं। मैं आपको श्रद्धासुमन अर्पित करने आया हूं ।‘‘ यह सुनकर भीष्म के नेत्रों में आंसुओं की धारा बह चली । उन्होंने कर्ण को बाहुपास में ले लिया तथा कहा, ’’कर्ण, तुम सोचते हो कि मैं तुमसे घृणा करता हूं। नहीं बेटे, मेरे मन में तुम्हारे प्रति सत्य ही कोई कटुता नहीं है । मैं जानता हूं तुम एक वीर योद्धा हो । तुम ईश्वर की तरह हो । साहस एवं वीरता में तुम अद्वितीय हो । युद्ध-कला में तुम कृष्ण तथा अर्जुन के समकक्ष हो । लेकिन तुमने अपनी शक्ति पर हमेशा गर्व किया । मैं तुम्हारी गर्वोक्ति को रोकने के लिये तुमसे कठोर शब्दों में वार्तालाप किया करता था ।‘‘भीष्म के वचन सुनकर कर्ण का गला भर आया । वह बोले, ’’पितामह ! मैंने गुस्से से या अज्ञानवश आपसे कटु वचन कहे । कृपया मुझे क्षमा कर दें ।‘‘भीष्म ने कहा,’’तुम कुंती के पुत्र हो । कौरवों के लिये यह युद्ध जीतना असंभव है । पांडवों के साथ मिल जाओ । दुर्योध को युद्ध रोकने की सलाह दो । तुम सब को एकता से रहना चाहिये ।‘‘कर्ण ने विनम्रता पूर्वक कहा, ’’मैं पांडवों का साथ नहीं दे सकता । सफलता या असफलता भगवान के हाथ में है। मैं अंतिम सांस तक दुर्योधन के लिये लडूंगा । वह मुझ पर विश्वास करता है ।‘‘ इतना कहकर कर्ण ने फिर भीष्म को प्रणाम किया तथा वहां चले गये । भीष्म के बाद द्रोणाचार्य कौरव-सेना के प्रधान सेनापति बने ।

----------


## Mr_perfect

चौदहवेँ दिन मशालों के प्रकाश में युद्ध रात को भी हुआ । भीम के पुत्र घटोत्कच ने भीषण युद्ध किया । वह हिडिंबा राक्षसी से पैदा हुआ था और अत्यंत वीर एवं युद्धशास्त्र निपुण था । उसके युद्ध कौशल से कौरव सेना के छक्के छूट गये । यह देखकर कर्ण ने उसका सामना किया । उनके पास वैजयंती नामक अचूक हथियार था जो उन्होंने अर्जुन को मारने के लिये रखा था । कर्ण ने इस अस्त्र का उपयोग कर घटोत्कच के दो टुकड़े कर दिये । कौरव- सेना में नये उत्साह का संचार हुआ । कर्ण द्वारा ’वैजयंती‘‘ का प्रयोग करने
की खबर सुनकर, कृष्ण तथा अर्जुन ने राहत की सांस ली ।

----------


## Mr_perfect

तेरहवे दिन के युद्ध में, कौरव सेना के
प्रधान सेनापति, गुरु द्रोणाचार्य
द्वारा, युधिष्ठिर को बन्दी बनाने के
लिए चक्रव्यूह/पद्मव्यूह की रचना की गई।
पाण्डव पक्ष में केवल कृष्ण और अर्जुन
ही चक्रव्यूह भेदन जानते थे। लेकिन उस
दिन उन्हें त्रिगत नरेश-बन्धु युद्ध करते-
करते चक्रव्यूह स्थल से बहुत दूर ले गए।
त्रिगत, दुर्योधन के शासनाधीन एक राज्य
था। अर्जुन-पुत्र अभिमन्यु को चक्रव्यूह में
केवल प्रवेश करना आता था, उससे
निकलना नहीं, जिसे उसने तब सुना था जब
वह अपनी माता के गर्भ में था और उसके
पिता अर्जुन उसकी माता को यह
विधि समझा रहे थे और बीच में ही उन्हें
नीन्द आ गई।
लेकिन जैसे ही अभिमन्यु ने चक्रव्यूह में
प्रवेश किया, सिन्धु नरेश - जयद्रथ ने
प्रवेश मार्ग रोक लिया और अन्य
पाण्डवों को भीतर प्रवेश नहीं करने
दिया। तब शत्रुचक्र में अभिमन्यु अकेला पड़
गया। अकेला होने पर भी वह वीरता से
लड़ा और उसने अकेले ही कौरव सेना के बड़े-
बड़े योद्धाओं को परास्त किया जिन्में स्वयं
कर्ण, द्रोण और दुर्योधन भी थे। कर्ण और
दुर्योधन ने गुरु द्रोण के निर्देशानुसार
अभिमन्यु का वध करने का निर्णय लिया।
कर्ण ने बाण चलाकर अभिमन्यु का धनुष और
रथ का एक पहिया तोड़ दिया जिससे वह
भूमि पर गिर पड़ा और अन्य कौरवों ने
उसपर आक्रमण कर दिया। इस युद्ध में
अभिमन्यु मारा गया। युद्ध समाप्ति पर
जब अर्जुन को ये पता लगता है कि अभिमन्यु
के मारे जाने में जयद्रथ का सबसे बड़ा हाथ
है तो वह प्रतिज्ञा लेता है की अगले दिन
का सूर्यास्त होने से पूर्व वह जयद्रथ
का वध कर देगा अन्यथा अग्नि समाधि ले
लेगा।

----------


## Mr_perfect

द्रोणाचार्य पांच दिन युद्ध करने के बाद छलपूर्वक मारे गये। उनके बाद कर्ण सर्वोच्च सेनापति बने । पहले ही दिन वे नकुल का संहार करने वाले थे लेकिन कुंती को दिया वचन याद कर उन्होंने नकुल को जीवनदान दिया । कर्ण, अर्जुन का संहार करने को उत्सुक थे । युद्धकला के हर क्षेत्र में वह अर्जुन से ज्यादा निपुण थे; लेकिन उनके पास अर्जुन के सारथी भगवान कृष्ण जैसा कुशल सारथी नहीं था । दुर्योधन को संदेश भेजकर कर्ण ने शल्य को अपना सारथी बनाया । इससे कर्ण की ही हानि हुयी ।

----------


## Mr_perfect

शल्य पांडवों का मामा था । यद्यपि वह कौरवों के साथ था । लेकिन वह पांडवों से स्नेह करता था। पांडवों ने गुप्त रूप से शल्य से प्रार्थना की थी कि यदि वह कर्ण के सारथी बनें तो ऐसी बातें करें जिससे कर्ण अपना साहस खो बैठे । शल्य ने ऐसा ही किया । उसने सारथी बनकर कर्ण के सामने अर्जुन की खूब प्रशंसा की । उसने अर्जुन को कर्ण से अधिक शक्तिशाली सिद्ध करने का प्रयास किया । इससे कर्ण का उत्साह ठंडा पड़ गया । यह कर्ण का दुर्भाग्य था कि जिस सारथी ने उसे सहायता करनी चाहिये थी, वही कर्ण को परास्त करवाने में जुटा था । यही नहीं, उस दिन युद्ध में कर्ण के दो पुत्र भी मारे गये ।

----------


## Mr_perfect

परन्तु कर्ण हताश नहीँ हुआ। कर्ण ने शिला पर तेज किए हुए स्वर्णमय पंख वाले बाणोँ द्वारा पांडव सेना के हाथियोँ , रथियो, घुड़सवारोँ, तथा पैदल सैनिकोँ को उसी प्रकार गिराना प्रारम्भ किया जैसे स्वर्ग वासी जीव पुण्य क्षीण होने पर नीचे गिरते हैँ। उस दिन कर्ण ने चार पाण्डवोँ को परास्त किया महाराज युद्धिष्ठर उसके सम्मुख नहीँ आए। कर्ण ने नकुल, सहदेव को माता कुन्ती को दिए वचनानुसार जीवनदान दिया। भीम गर्जना करते हुए कर्ण के सामने गया परन्तु मँह की खाकर लौटा कर्ण ने उसे भी शिविर लौटने पर बाध्य कर दिया। तब उसका सामना अर्जुन से हुआ।

----------


## Mr_perfect

अर्जुन से कर्ण का भीष्ण संग्राम हुआ उस दिन कर्ण ने अर्जुन को बार बार प्रास्त कर उसे अत्यंत बुरी स्थिती मेँ पहुँचा दिया। कर्ण ने अर्जुन पर अपने कई घातक बाणोँ से प्रहार किया परन्तु अर्जुन श्री कृष्ण की माया के कारण सुरक्षित रहा। कर्ण के बाण अर्जुन के रथ से टकरा रहे थे जिन बाणोँ से अर्जुन का कुछ शेष नहीँ बचना चाहिए था वे बाण अर्जुन पर खास प्रभाव नहीँ डाल रहे थे। अपने रथ पर सवार सूर्यपुत्र श्री कृष्ण की माया के इस रहस्य को भली भांति समझ रहे थे । वे जानते थे कि उनका युद्ध अर्जुन से नहीँ बल्कि श्री कृष्ण से हो रहा था। झुँझला कर कर्ण ने वैष्णवी विद्या का प्रयोग कर वैष्णव अस्त्र प्रकट किया तथा उसे अर्जुन पर चला दिया। अपनी तरफ बढ़ते उस अस्त्र को रोकने मेँ अर्जुन अक्षम था। अर्जुन को बचाने के लिए साक्षात श्री कृष्ण इस अस्त्र के सन्मुख आ खड़े हुए। भगवान विष्णु के अवतार पर वैष्णव अस्त्र भला क्या असर डालता। वैष्णव अस्त्र प्रभावहीन होकर लौट गया।

----------


## THE UNDERTAKER

*बढ़िया सूत्र है दोस्त बहुत विस्तार से बताया आपने*

----------


## Mr_perfect

अर्जुन ये देख कर आश्चर्यचकित थे। कर्ण का ये रौद्र रूप देखकर पाण्डव भयभीत हो रहे थे तथा दुर्योधन प्रसन्न था सम्पूर्ण कौरव सेना मेँ नया उत्साह भर गया था। शल्य का मुख खुले का खुला रह गया श्री कृष्ण ने अर्जुन से कहा कि वास्तविक कर्ण से तुम्हारा परिचय तो आज हो रहा है। कर्ण ने भार्गव परशुराम द्वारा सीखी धनुर्विद्या का प्रयोग कर असंख्य बाणोँ द्वारा अर्जुन के ****ीव की प्रत्यंचा काट दी तथा उसे उसी के रथ पर बांध दिया। अर्जुन असहाय अवस्था मेँ पहुंच गया तब इस सूर्यपुत्र ने अपने विजय धनुष पर एक अमोघ अस्त्र चढ़ाकर अर्जुन पर चलाने को हुए परन्तु तभी सूर्यास्त हो गया व युद्ध समाप्ती की घोषणा हो गई युद्ध के नियम भंग न करते हुए कर्ण ने अपना बाण वापिस रख लिया।

----------


## Mr_perfect

उस रात्री कौरव सेना मेँ कर्ण की प्रशंसा हो रही थी तो पाण्डव सेना मेँ कर्ण का भय व्यापत था। दुर्योधन कर्ण से जानना चाहता था कि उसने अर्जुन को क्योँ छोड़ दिया कर्ण ने कहा कि कल फिर से अर्जुन से युद्ध कर वे अर्जुन का वध करेगा।

----------


## THE UNDERTAKER

> अर्जुन ये देख कर आश्चर्यचकित थे। कर्ण का ये रौद्र रूप देखकर पाण्डव भयभीत हो रहे थे तथा दुर्योधन प्रसन्न था सम्पूर्ण कौरव सेना मेँ नया उत्साह भर गया था। शल्य का मुख खुले का खुला रह गया श्री कृष्ण ने अर्जुन से कहा कि वास्तविक कर्ण से तुम्हारा परिचय तो आज हो रहा है। कर्ण ने भार्गव परशुराम द्वारा सीखी धनुर्विद्या का प्रयोग कर असंख्य बाणोँ द्वारा अर्जुन के ****ीव की प्रत्यंचा काट दी तथा उसे उसी के रथ पर बांध दिया। अर्जुन असहाय अवस्था मेँ पहुंच गया तब इस सूर्यपुत्र ने अपने विजय धनुष पर एक अमोघ अस्त्र चढ़ाकर अर्जुन पर चलाने को हुए परन्तु तभी सूर्यास्त हो गया व युद्ध समाप्ती की घोषणा हो गई युद्ध के नियम भंग न करते हुए कर्ण ने अपना बाण वापिस रख लिया।


*सूर्यास्त हो गया या भगवन कृष्ण ने अपनी लीला से यह आभास पैदा किया*

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *सूर्यास्त हो गया या भगवन कृष्ण ने अपनी लीला से यह आभास पैदा किया*


हो सकता है
परन्तु ऐसा उन्होनेँ जयदरथ वध के समय किया था ताकि वह व्यूह से बाहर निकल आए। कर्ण तो अपने दुर्भाग्य के कारण वीरगति को प्राप्त हुआ न कि अर्जुन की वीरता के कारण

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *बढ़िया सूत्र है दोस्त बहुत विस्तार से बताया आपने*


[img]धन्यावाद अंडरटैक्कर जी

----------


## Mr_perfect

सत्रहवेँ दिन अंग नरेश कर्ण अपने रथ पर 'विजय' धनुष और अनेक दिव्य शस्त्रोँ से सुसज्जित हो रण भूमि मेँ पांडव सेना का नाश करने लगा। उसने पांचाल सेना के प्रमुख क्षत्रियोँ भानुदेव, चित्रसेन, विँद तथा शूरसेन को यमपुरी के मार्ग की ओर अग्रसर कर दिया ये देख शिखंडी, सात्यकी और धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर ने कर्ण को चहुं ओर से घेर लिया ओर उस पर एक साथ बाण वर्षा करने लगे जिससे कुपित हो कर्ण ने 'ब्रह्मास्त्र' प्रकट करते हुए अधिकांश पांडव सैनिकोँ पर आक्रमण कर उन्हेँ घायल कर, रणभूमि से विमुख हो कर शिविर की ओर जाने के लिए विवश कर दिया। युद्धिष्ठिर भी घायल होकर शिविर पहुँच गए।

----------


## Mr_perfect

आज कर्ण ने साक्षात यमराज का रूप धारण कर 'भार्गव अस्त्र' का प्रयोग किया जिससे संपूर्ण दिशाओँ मेँ अरबोँ बाण पांडव सेना पर गिरने लगे, जिससे हाथिओँ घोड़ो, रथिओँ तथा पैदल सैनिकोँ के मरने से वहां रक्त की नदी बह निकली। इधर जब अर्जुन युद्धिष्ठिर की कुशलक्षेम पूछने शिविर मेँ गए तो वहां धर्मराज कर्ण के बाणोँ से रक्त रंजित, उससे परास्त होने के कारण अत्यंत दुखी तथा उस द्वारा दिए जीवनदान के कारण लज्जित थे। अत: वे पार्थ से कहने लगे,"हे अर्जुन तुम कर्ण का वध कर दो ताकि मेरी अपमान की अग्नि शांत हो"
तब अर्जुन प्रतिज्ञा करता है कि कर्ण को मार कर ही युद्धिष्ठर के सामने आएगा।

----------


## Mr_perfect

उस दिन कर्ण तथा अर्जुन के बीच भीषण युद्ध हुआ । कर्ण के युद्ध-कौशल से कौरव और पांडव सेना दंग रह गयी तथा उनकी प्रशंसा करने लगी । कृष्ण, भीम तथा अन्य योद्धा अर्जुन से कहने लगे, ’’यह क्या अर्जुन, तुम उत्साह से युद्ध नहीं कर रहे हो । कर्ण तुम्हारे सभी हथियारों को नष्ट कर रहा है । अपनी लड़ाई में प्राण फूंको । अर्जुन यथाशक्ति प्रयास करने के बावजूद युद्ध में फीके पड़ रहे थे । अतः उन्होंने ब्रह्मास्त्र का प्रयोग किया । यह देखकर कौरव सेना आतंकित होकर भागने लगी । लेकिन कर्ण विचलित नहीं हुये । हंसकर उन्होंने एक अत्यंत शक्तिशाली अस्त्र का उपयोग कर ब्रह्मास्त्र रोक दिया ।

----------


## Mr_perfect

रण के दौरान, अर्जुन के बाण कर्ण के रथ पर लगे और उसका रथ कई गज पीछे खिसक गया। लेकिन, जब कर्ण के बाण अर्जुन के रथ पर लगे तो उसका रथ केवल कुछ ही बालिश्त (हथेली जितनी दूरी) दूर खिसका। इस पर श्रीकृष्ण ने कर्ण की प्रशंसा की। इस बात पर चकित होकर अर्जुन ने कर्ण की इस प्रशंसा का कारण पूछा, क्योंकि उसके बाण रथ को पीछे खिसकाने में अधिक
प्रभावशाली थे। तब कृष्ण ने कहा कि कर्ण के रथ पर केवल कर्ण और शल्य का भार है लेकिन अर्जुन के रथ पर तो स्वयं वे और हनुमान विराजमान है, तथा रथ पर तीनोँ लोक का भार है और तब भी कर्ण ने उनके रथ को कुछ बालिश्त पीछे खिसका दिया। अगर हम न होते तो तुम्हारे रथ की क्या दशा होती।

----------


## Mr_perfect

इसी प्रकार कर्ण ने कई बार अर्जुन के धनुष
की प्रत्यञ्चा काट दी। लेकिन हर बार
अर्जुन पलक झपकते ही धनुष पर
प्रत्यञ्चा चढ़ा लेता। इसके लिए कर्ण
अर्जुन की प्रशंसा करता है और शल्य से
कहता है कि वह अब समझा कि क्यों अर्जुन
को सर्वश्रेष्ठ धनुर्धर कहा जाता है।

----------


## Mr_perfect

कर्ण और अर्जुन ने दैवीय अस्त्रों को चलाने के अपने-अपने ज्ञान का पूर्ण उपयोग करते हुए बहुत लम्बा और घमासान युद्ध किया। कर्ण द्वारा अर्जुन का सिर धड़ से अलग करने के लिए "नागास्त्र" का प्रयोग किया गया। लेकिन श्रीकृष्ण द्वारा सही समय पर रथ को भूमि में थोड़ा सा धँसा लिया गया जिससे अर्जुन बच गया। इससे "नागास्त्र" अर्जुन के सिर के ठीक ऊपर से उसके मुकुट को छेदता हुआ निकल गया इसके विष प्रभाव से मुकुट काला पड़ गया। नागास्त्र पर उपस्थित अश्वसेन नाग ने कर्ण से निवेदन किया कि वह उस अस्त्र का दोबारा उपयोग करे ताकि इस बार वह अर्जुन के शरीर को बेधता हुआ निकल जाए, लेकिन कर्ण माता कुन्ती को दिए वचन का पालन करते हुए उस अस्त्र के पुनः प्रयोग से मना कर देता है।

----------


## Mr_perfect

कर्ण ने एक और
घातक हथियार प्रयुक्त
करना चाहा लेकिन परशुराम के शाप के
कारण वे उनका उपयोग करना नहीं जान
पाये । यही नहीं उनके रथ
का बायां पहिया भी जमीन में धंस गया ।
इससे रथ रुक गया । कर्ण के दुर्भाग्य
की कोई सीमा नहीं थी ।
कर्ण ने अर्जुन की तरफ मुड़कर कहा,
’’अर्जुन मेरे रथ का पहिया जमीन में धंस
गया है । मुझे एक क्षण का समय दो । मैं
पहिये को बाहर निकाल दूंगा उसके बाद
हम फिर युद्ध कर सकते हैं । जब मैं रथ से
उतरुंगा, तब मेरे पास बाण नहीं होगा, तुम
बाण मन चलाओ । एक योद्धा के लिये
निहत्थे पर वार करना उचित नहीं है ।‘

----------


## lion444202

बहुत ही जबरदस्त  है...

----------


## Mr_perfect

तब श्रीकृष्ण, अर्जुन से कहते हैं कि कर्ण को कोई अधिकार नहीं है की वह अब युद्ध नियमों और धर्म की बात करे, जबकि स्वयं उसने भी अभिमन्यु वध के समय किसी भी युद्ध नियम और धर्म का पालन नहीं किया था। उन्होंने आगे कहा कि तब उसका धर्म कहाँ गया था जब उसने दिव्य-जन्मा (द्रौपदी का जन्म हवनकुण्ड से हुआ था) द्रौपदी को पूरी कुरु राजसभा के समक्ष वैश्या कहा था। द्युत-क्रीड़ा भवन में उसका धर्म कहाँ गया था। इसलिए अब उसे कोई अधिकार नहीं की वह किसी धर्म या युद्ध नियम की बात करे और उन्होंने अर्जुन से कहा कि अभी कर्ण असहाय है (ब्राह्मण का श्राप फलीभूत हुआ) इसलिए वह उसका वध करे। श्रीकृष्ण कहते हैं की यदि अर्जुन ने इस निर्णायक मोड़ पर अभी कर्ण को नहीं मारा तो सम्भवतः पाण्डव उसे कभी भी नहीं मार सकेंगे और यह युद्ध कभी भी नहीं जीता जा सकेगा। तब, अर्जुन ने एक दैवीय अस्त्र का उपयोग करते हुए कर्ण का सिर धड़ से अलग कर दिया। कर्ण के शरीर के भूमि पर गिरने के बाद एक ज्योति कर्ण के शरीर से निकली और सूर्य में समाहित हो गई।

----------


## Mr_perfect

> बहुत ही जबरदस्त  है...


आपका शुक्रिया
आपका शुक्रिया

----------


## vickky681

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र  भाई

----------


## vickky681

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र

----------


## Mr_perfect

> बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र



आपका शुक्रीया

----------


## Mr_perfect

युद्ध समाप्ति के पश्चात, मृतक लोगों के लिए अन्त्येष्टी संस्कार किए जा रहे थे। तब माता कुन्ती ने अपने पुत्रों से निवेदन किया की वे कर्ण के लिए भी सारे मृतक संस्कारों को करें। जब उन्होंने यह कहकर इसका विरोध किया की कर्ण एक सूद पुत्र है, तब कुन्ती ने कर्ण के जन्म का रहस्य खोला। तब सभी पाण्डव भाईयों को भ्रातृहत्या के पाप के कारण
झटका लगता है। युधिष्ठिर विशेष रूप से अपनी माता पर रुष्ट होते हैं और उन्हें और समस्त नारी जाती को ये श्राप देते हैं की उस समय के बाद से स्त्रियाँ किसी भी भेद को छुपा नहीं पाएंगी।

----------


## Mr_perfect

युधिष्ठिर और दुर्योधन, दोनों कर्ण का अन्तिम संस्कार करना चाहते थे। युधिष्ठिर का दावा यह था की चूँकि वे कर्ण के कनिष्ट भ्राता हैं इसलिए यह अधिकार उनका है। दुर्योधन का दावा यह था की युधिष्ठिर और अन्य पाण्डवों ने कर्ण के साथ कभी भी भ्रातृवत् व्यवहार नहीं किया इसलिए अब इस समय इस अधिकार को जताने का कोई औचित्य नहीं है। तब श्रीकृष्ण मध्यस्थता करतें है और युधिष्ठिर को यह समझाते हैं की दुर्योधन की मित्रता का बन्धन अधिक सुदृढ़ है इसलिए दुर्योधन को कर्ण का अन्तिम संस्कार करने दिया जाए।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक सुत्र है .........

----------


## Mr_perfect

> बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक सुत्र है .........



धन्यावाद जीत जी

----------


## arjun32

कर्ण के जीवन के सम्बन्ध में लीलाधर मंडलोई  जी की ये रचना कितनी  प्रासंगिक है.... 

सन्दूक में कर्ण को 
बहाते समय 
कुन्ती ने रख दिये 
महंगे स्वर्ण आभूषण 

रखना भूल गई ममता 

मांगा उसने उसी का मूल्य 
अपने पुत्रों के लिए 

कर्ण के जीवन के लिए 
उसने नहीं मांगा कुछ 
कृष्ण से 
अपने पुत्रों से
(लीलाधर मंडलोई)

है न ..... ???

----------


## vickky681

> कर्ण के जीवन के सम्बन्ध में लीलाधर मंडलोई  जी की ये रचना कितनी  प्रासंगिक है.... 
> 
> सन्दूक में कर्ण को 
> बहाते समय 
> कुन्ती ने रख दिये 
> महंगे स्वर्ण आभूषण 
> 
> रखना भूल गई ममता 
> 
> ...


बहुत बढ़िया कहा आप ने

----------


## kajal pandey

अच्छा और ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है ,,आप सभी सदस्यों से यह आशा की जाती है की अपने गौरवमई इतिहास की मर्यादा का ख्याल रखेंगे धन्यवाद

----------


## Mr_perfect

जब १८-दिन का युद्ध समाप्त हो जाता है, तो श्रीकृष्ण, अर्जुन को उसके रथ से नीचे उतर जाने के लिए कहते हैं। जब अर्जुन उतर जाता है तो वे उसे कुछ दूरी पर ले जाते हैं। तब वे हनुमानजी को रथ के ध्वज से उतर आने का संकेत करते हैं। जैसे ही श्री हनुमान उस रथ से उतरते हैं, अर्जुन के रथ के अश्व जीवित ही जल जाते हैं और रथ में विस्फोट हो जाता है। यह देखकर अर्जुन दहल उठता है। तब श्रीकृष्ण उसे बताते हैं की पितामह भीष्म, गुरु द्रोण, कर्ण, और अश्वत्थामा के धातक अस्त्रों के कारण अर्जुन के रथ में यह विस्फोट हुआ है। यह अब तक इसलिए सुरक्षित था क्योंकि उस पर स्वयं उनकी कृपा थी और श्री हनुमान की शक्ति थी जो रथ अब तक इन विनाशकारी अस्त्रों के प्रभाव को सहन किए हुए था। श्री हनुमान स्वंय अर्जुन को बताते है कि इनमेँ से सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण के बाण ही सबसे शक्तिशाली थे जिनसे रथ केवल श्री कृष्ण की माया द्वारा ही सुरक्षित था। अर्जुन ये सुन कर्ण को नमन करता है व श्री कृष्ण के चरणोँ मेँ गिर पड़ता है

----------


## Mr_perfect

आज भी लाखों हिन्दुओं के लिए कर्ण एक ऐसा योद्धा है जो जीवन भर दुखद जीवन जीता रहा। उसे एक महान योद्धा माना जाता है, जो साहसिक आत्मबल युक्त एक ऐसा महानायक था जो अपने जीवन की प्रतिकूल स्थितियों से जूझता रहा। विशेष रूप से कर्ण अपनी दानप्रियता के लिए प्रसिद्ध है। वह इस बात का उदाहरण भी है की किस प्रकार अनुचित निर्णय किसी व्यक्ति के श्रेष्ठ व्यक्तित्व और उत्तम गुणों के रहते हुए भी किसी काम के नहीं होते। कर्ण को कभी भी वह नहीं मिला जिसका वह अधिकारी था, पर उसने कभी भी प्रयास करना नहीं छोड़ा। भीष्म और भगवान कृष्ण
सहित कर्ण के समकालीनों ने यह स्वीकार किया है की कर्ण एक पुण्यात्मा है जो बहुत विरले ही मानव जाति में प्रकट होते हैं।
वह संघर्षरत मानवता के लिए एक आदर्श है की मानव जाति कभी भी हार ना माने और प्रयासरत रहे।

----------


## Mr_perfect

कर्ण एक ऐसे व्यक्तित्व का उदाहरण है जो गुणी, दानवीर, न्यायप्रिय और साहसी था लेकिन फिर भी उसका पतन हुआ क्योंकि वह अधर्मी दुर्योधन के प्रति निष्ठावान था। कर्ण में वे
पाँचो गुण थे जो द्रौपदी ने अपने वर के रूप में महादेव से माँगे थे, केवल एक को छोड़कर और वह था दुर्योधन से घनिष्ठ मित्रता।

----------


## Mr_perfect

दुर्योधन के प्रति कर्ण के स्नेह के कारण, यद्यपि अनिच्छुक रूप से, उसने अपने प्रिय मित्र के पाण्डवों के प्रति सभी कुकर्मों में उसका साथ दिया। कर्ण को पाण्डवों के प्रति दुर्योधन की दुर्भावनापूर्ण योजनाओं का ज्ञान था। उसे यह भी ज्ञान था की असत के लिए सत से टकराने के कारण उसका पतन भी निश्चित है। जबकि कुछ लोगों का यह मानना है की कुरु राजसभा में द्रौपदी के लिए 'वैश्या' शब्द का उपयोग करके कर्ण ने अपने नाम पर स्वयं कालिख पोत ली थी, वहीं कुछ अन्य लोगों का मानना है की वह अपने इस कृत्य में सही था, क्योंकि पहले द्रौपदी ने उसे अपने स्वयंवर में 'सूत पुत्र' कहकर उसका अपमान किया था ताकि वह उसके स्वयंवर में प्रतियोगी ना बन सके। फिर भी, अभिमन्यु के मारे जाने में कर्ण की भूमिका और एक योद्धा से अनेक योद्धाओं के लड़ने के कारण उसके एक महायोद्धा होने की छवि को कहीं अधिक क्षति पहुँची और फिर उसी युद्ध में उसकी भी वही गति हुई। महाभारत की कुछ व्याख्यायों के अनुसार, यही वह कृत्य था जिसने भली प्रकार से ये प्रमाणित कर दिया की कर्ण युद्ध में अधर्म के पक्ष में लड़ रहा है और इस कृत्य के कारण उसके इस दुर्भाग्य का भी निर्धारण हो गया की वह भी अर्जुन द्वारा इसी प्रकार मारा जाएगा जब वह शस्त्रास्त्र हीन और रथहीन हो और उसकी पीठ अर्जुन की ओर हो। कर्ण के पास सत्रहवें दिन के युद्ध में अर्जुन का वध करने का पूरा अवसर था लेकिन युद्ध नियमों का पालन करते हुए उसने अर्जुन पर बाण नहीं चलाया क्योंकि तब तक सूर्यदेव अस्त हो चुके थे।

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही रोचक और ज्ञानवर्धक सुत्र है मित्र आपके सुत्र ने मेरी क ई जिज्ञासाऔ को शांत किया है

----------


## raj_ganvir

YARO ... DOSTO .... ME AAP KE IS KAYA KE LIYE AAP SABHI KO BAHUT BAHUT PROTSAHIT KARTA HU ....... AUR AABHAR BHI MANTA HU KI AAP LOGO NE YE SARI JANKARIYA HUM SBHI KO DI............ 
AUR EK BAAT ....... KOI BHI INSAN 100 % SAHI NAHI HOTA KYU KI ........ HAR INSAN KI SOCHA NE AUR SAMJHANE KI SAKTI ALAG ALAG HOTI HAI ......... AUR SABHI USI KE AADHAR PER .... APNE APNE VICHAR DETE HAI .... 
AUE MERI NAJAR ME *KARN*  SAHI ME EK MAHAN YODHA AUR DANVIR THA ..............
DHANYAWAD

----------


## Teach Guru

जबरदस्त जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र..................सूत्र  ार को एक उम्दा सूत्र देने के लिए ------------> धन्यवाद

----------


## Mr_perfect

> बहुत ही रोचक और ज्ञानवर्धक सुत्र है मित्र आपके सुत्र ने मेरी क ई जिज्ञासाऔ को शांत किया है


जान कर अच्छा लगा दोस्त कि यह जानकारी आपके कुछ काम आई

----------


## Badtameez

कर्ण का सम्पूर्ण जीवन दुर्भाग्यपूर्ण रहा।अन्याय और असत्य का सहयोग करना उसकी विवशता थी।कर्ण के भीतर एक महान आत्मा का निवास था।

----------


## Badtameez

धन्यवाद मित्र जानकारी देने के लिए।
.
.
कर्ण का सम्पूर्ण जीवन दुर्भाग्यपूर्ण रहा।अन्याय और असत्य का सहयोग करना उसकी विवशता थी।कर्ण के भीतर एक महान आत्मा का निवास था।

----------


## deshpremi

*इतने ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र के लिए आप बधाई सवीकार करें*

----------


## Mr_perfect

> YARO ... DOSTO .... ME AAP KE IS KAYA KE LIYE AAP SABHI KO BAHUT BAHUT PROTSAHIT KARTA HU ....... AUR AABHAR BHI MANTA HU KI AAP LOGO NE YE SARI JANKARIYA HUM SBHI KO DI............ 
> AUR EK BAAT ....... KOI BHI INSAN 100 % SAHI NAHI HOTA KYU KI ........ HAR INSAN KI SOCHA NE AUR SAMJHANE KI SAKTI ALAG ALAG HOTI HAI ......... AUR SABHI USI KE AADHAR PER .... APNE APNE VICHAR DETE HAI .... 
> AUE MERI NAJAR ME *KARN*  SAHI ME EK MAHAN YODHA AUR DANVIR THA ..............
> DHANYAWAD


कर्ण का जीवन चाहे कितना भी दुर्भाग्य पूर्ण रहा हो परन्तु अन्त मेँ कर्ण ने अपनी वीरता प्रमाणित कर ही दी।

----------


## Mr_perfect

> धन्यवाद मित्र जानकारी देने के लिए।
> .
> .
> कर्ण का सम्पूर्ण जीवन दुर्भाग्यपूर्ण रहा।अन्याय और असत्य का सहयोग करना उसकी विवशता थी।कर्ण के भीतर एक महान आत्मा का निवास था।


धर्म सबसे ऊपर है मित्र
इससे यही शिक्षा मिलती है कि अधर्मी से कोई ऋण नहीँ लेना चाहिए

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *इतने ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र के लिए आप बधाई सवीकार करें*


आपका शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## Mr_perfect

दोस्तो अब मैँ सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण के विष्य मेँ हमारे एक मित्र द्वारा उनका साक्षातकार पेश करना चाहता हूँ। जो वह अपने स्वप्न के माध्यम से बताते हैँ।

----------


## Mr_perfect

आज तो महारथी कर्ण के दर्शन हो गए। रात को ठीक ठाक सोया था और बहुत दिन से उनके बारे में कोई
चर्चा या अध्ययन भी नहीं किया था। जो भी हो जब रात २ बजे
अपनी नन्ही मुन्नी की किलकारी से आँख खुली तो भास हुआ कि ओ हो ये तो सूर्य पुत्र का साक्षात्कार चल रहा था. ऐसे स्वप्न बड़े भाग्य से आते हैं. स्वप्न शास्त्र के अनुसार इनके दिखाई देने के बाद सोना नहीं चाहिए.....अगर इन्हें सच करना है तो. जिस प्रकार से पुनश्च सो जाने पर स्वप्न विस्मृत हो जाता है, उसी प्रकार से उसका फल भी नष्ट हो जाता है. मैंने भी अपना संगणक उठाया और पूरे घटनाक्रम को लिपिबद्ध करने बैठ गया।
साक्षात्कार लेनी वाली देवीजी का मुख मंडल तो मुझे दिखाई नहीं दिया। आपकी जिनमें आस्था हो उन्ही को इस शब्द चित्र में बिठा दीजिये। हमने इनका नाम साक्षी रख दिया है।  महारथी कर्ण तो वही श्रीमान चोपड़ा जी के महाभारत के कर्ण अर्थात पंकज धीर महोदय ही थे. यह है मूर्तिपूजा का फल.जिसकी भावना की गयी है, वह उसी रूप में आकर के दर्शन देगा जिस रूप की भावना की गयी है।

----------


## Mr_perfect

साक्षात्कार आरम्भ हुआ, प्रथम प्रश्न: आप लगभग ५ सहस्त्र वर्षों के पश्चात्पु नः मृत्युलोक में दृष्टिगोचर हुए हैं. यह सब आज के वैज्ञानिक युग में किसी भ्रम के समान भासता है. ऐसा कैसे?
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: मैं एक बार पहले भी स्वर्ग से वापस आया था. तब देवराज ने मुझे स्वर्ण के अतिरिक्त अन्न दान का अवसर प्रदान किया था.मैंने यहाँ आकर भोजन एवं अन्य वस्तुएं भी दान की जिससे मुझे स्वर्ग में वे सब भी प्राप्त हों।
साक्षी: वह प्रसंग हमें ज्ञात है. किन्तु इस समय इतने सहस्त्र वर्षों के बाद कैसे आना हुआ?
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: देवी, सूर्यदेव चाहते थे कि मैं देखूं कि मेरे जीवन काल में घटित हुए प्रसंगों का इतने समय बाद मृत्युलोक के प्राणियों पर क्या प्रभाव पड़ रहा है।
साक्षी: अपने अनुभव एवं दृष्टान्त से हमें अवगत कराईये।
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: बहुत कुछ
तो कलि का प्रभाव और बाकि मनुष्यों के आचरण से समाज का सत्यानाश हुआ ही दीखता है. आप अपने प्रश्न पूछिए।
साक्षी: आपके जीवन में आपके प्रति बहुत अन्याय हुआ. आपको क्या कहना है।
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: हाँ मुझे वह सब
देखना पड़ा जो एक वीर के लिए उचित नहीं था।
साक्षी: आप अपनी माता को दोषी मानते हैं?
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: माता ने जो किया वह उनकी जिज्ञासा का परिणाम था. मैं उन्हें अधिक दोष नहीं देता. परन्तु ऋषिवर ने उन्हें मंत्र देते समय उनकी अवस्था का ध्यान नहीं रखा।

----------


## Mr_perfect

साक्षी: परन्तु फिर भी आपकी  माता ने
आपको त्याग दिया।
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: यहाँ दोष है, उन्होंने मात्र अपने यश का चिंतन किया. कम से कम अपने माता पिता से तो कहा होता। हमारे माता पिता हमारे सर्वोत्तम मित्र हैं. और यहाँ एक बात और दृष्टव्य है, मेरी माता का अनुभव, वय कम थी। इस कारण वे स्वयं की संतान के बारे में उचित निर्णय नहीं ले पायीं।
साक्षी: अपने पिता सूर्य देव से कोई दुराग्रह. उन्होंने आपको अपने पास क्यों नहीं रखा।
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: नहीं, उन्होंने
माता की प्रार्थना पर वर देकर
अपना कर्त्तव्य किया. सारा संसार पिताश्री के आशीष से ऐश्वर्यवान है। उन्होंने सदा मुझे अपनी छत्रछाया में रखा। विधि शक्तिशाली है. मेरा जन्म
महाभारत की आवश्यकता थी.

----------


## Mr_perfect

साक्षी: अपने पालक माता पिता देवी राधा एवं अधिरथ के बारे में कुछ कहें।
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: वे तो साक्षात् ईश्वर थे, नदी में बहता जाता बच्चा अपना लेना सब के वश का विषय नहीं।
साक्षी: जिस मञ्जूषा  में आप बहे चले जा रहे थे, उसमे स्वर्ण भी रहा होगा। आपके माथे पर सूर्य का चिह्न एवं कवच कुंडल देख कर उन्हें पता तो चल ही गया होगा कि आप असाधारण हैं। फिर ऐसे बालक को पाल लेना कोई बड़ी बात नहीं। क्या कहते हैं?
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: यदि मैं साधारण
भी होता तो भी वे मुझे पालते.
माता पिता को सुन्दर और कुरूप सब बालक एक जैसे प्यारे होते हैं।
साक्षी: आचार्य द्रोण ने आपको शिक्षा देने से मना किया।
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: शिक्षा योग्यता और पात्रता देख कर देनी चाहिए. वे निस्संदेह महान आचार्य थे परन्तु उन्होंने मेरे साथ भेदभाव किया. उन्होंने एकलव्य के साथ भी अन्याय किया. मुझे विश्वास है कि यदि वे अपनी आजीविका के लिए राजसत्ता पर निर्भर ना होते तो वे मुझे और एकलव्य दोनों को शिक्षा देते। शिक्षक को अपनी आजीविका के लिए राजसत्ता का मुख देखना पड़े यह समाज के लिए लज्जा की बात है. इसके परिणाम भयंकर होते हैं.

----------


## Mr_perfect

साक्षी: आपने अपने गुरु परशुराम के साथ छल किया. सूतपुत्र होते हुए भी ब्राह्मण बन कर शिक्षा ली।
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: योग्य बनने के लिए कुछ भी करना चाहिए. जब शिक्षक भेदभाव करते हैं तो विद्यार्थी से क्या आशा रखनी चाहिए. मैं मानता हूँ कि विद्या प्राप्ति में छल नहीं करना चाहिए परन्तु मेरे सन्मुख विकट परिस्थितियां थीं. फिर भी उन्होंने मुझे शाप दे कर मुझे नरक जाने से बचा लिया. मेरे कर्म के दीर्घफल को काट कर छोटा कर दिया. उन्होंने मुझ पर बड़ी कृपा की. बिना गुरु के जीवन व्यर्थ है।
साक्षी: आपको अपने भाईयों से ही अपमानित होना पड़ा।
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: वे उस समय मेरे विषय में नितांत अनभिज्ञ थे।
साक्षी: पितामह भीष्म से
भी आपको कभी स्नेह नहीं मिला।
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: वे भी अर्जुन के मोह में इतने ग्रसित थे कि उन्होंने कभी मुझे निष्पक्ष भाव से देखा ही नहीं।
साक्षी: श्रीकृष्ण के विषय में
आपका क्या मत है. सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: ईश्वर के विषय में किसी का क्या मत हो सकता है.

----------


## Mr_perfect

साक्षी: आपको बार बार सूतपुत्र कह कर अपमानित किया गया.
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: सूतपुत्र कहने से कोई अपमानित नहीं होता, सारथि होना तो बड़े गर्व की बात है। श्रीकृष्ण भी तो सारथि बने थे. मुझे आपत्ति इस बात की है कि सूतपुत्र कह कर वीर को वीरों के बीच स्थान नहीं दिया गया. यह वर्ण व्यवस्था का घोर उल्लंघन है. यदि मेरे साथ न्याय होता तो महाभारत का युद्ध ना होता. जो धर्म को जानते थे उन्होंने मेरा तिरस्कार नहीं किया. धर्मज्ञ महात्मा विदुर, भगवान् श्रीकृष्ण ने सदा मुझे अंगराज कर्ण या महारथी कर्ण कह कर ही बुलाया.
साक्षी: अपने परम मित्र दुर्योधन के बारे में बताएं.
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: दुर्योधन का मुझे पर उपकार था. यह भाग्य
की विडम्बना थी कि मुझे केशव के विपरीत पक्ष में खड़ा होना पड़ा. परन्तु यह समाज को सन्देश था कि यदि आप अपनी मिथ्या वर्जनाओं को नहीं तोड़ेंगे तो जिन्हें धर्मं के साथ होना चाहिए वे धर्मं को नष्ट करने वालों के साथ खड़े होंगे. समाज को चाहिए को प्रतिभाओं को सन्मार्ग पर रखने के लिए उचित वातावरण बनाये.
साक्षी: आपके साथ हुए अन्याय को आजकल दिन प्रतिदिन उछाला जा रहा है. जाति की राजनीति में आपका भी सहारा लिया जा रहा है.
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: बड़ी विडम्बना है. वे यह क्यों नहीं देखते कि मैंने भी त्रुटी की थी. मान - अपमान दोनों ही कारणों में भावावेश में बहकर निर्णय नहीं करना चाहिए. यदि मुझे हस्तिनापुर में न्याय नहीं मिला था तो मुझे केशव के पास जाना चाहिए था. वहां धर्म और सम्मान दोनों मिलते. यदि उस समय केशव भी अवतरित ना होते तो मुझे कुछ और करना चाहिए था. परन्तु दुष्ट से मित्रता कभी नहीं करनी चाहिए.

----------


## Mr_perfect

साक्षी: परन्तु सूतपुत्र होने के अभिशाप से
छुटकारा नहीं मिलता.
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: सूतपुत्र होना अभिशाप
नहीं है. समाज का सूतपुत्र को अपमानित
करना समाज के लिए अभिशाप है. श्रीराम
ने महाराज विभीषण को राक्षस होते हुए
भी कंठ से क्यों लगाया था. ईश्वर
की दृष्टि में सभी एक हैं. वैसे मैं सूर्यपुत्र हूँ
और उतना ही क्षत्रिय हूँ जितने
कि पांडव.
साक्षी: आपने कहा कि केशव अवतरित
ना होते तो आपको कुछ और करना चाहिए
था, क्या?
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: मुझे नहीं पता, परन्तु
ब्रह्मर्षि विश्वामित्र का उदाहरण
सामने रखना चाहिए था. उन्होंने एक
ही जन्म में क्षत्रिय से ब्राह्मण बनने
का लक्ष्य प्राप्त किया था. कुछ
भी असंभव नहीं है.
साक्षी: इस समय की सामाजिक स्थिति के
बारे में आपका क्या विचार है.
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: घोर वैमनस्य
की स्थिति है. व्यक्ति का परिचय कर्म
और योग्यता से होता है, वीर वीर है,
ज्ञानी ज्ञानी है,
जो सबकी सेवा का लक्ष्य लेकर चले,
किसी भी परिस्थिति में लोक कल्याण के
कार्य पर अटल रहे वह संत है.
सबको अपनी अपनी योग्यता से समाज और
स्वयं की उन्नति के लिए उद्योग
करना चाहिए. किसी के प्रलोभन में
नहीं आना चाहिए.
साक्षी: मैंने अपने घर में पंडितों के मुख से
सुना था कि पुराणों का कथन सत्य
हो रहा है. धर्म की हानि हो रही है,
कलियुग में शूद्रों का राज्य है.
आपकी क्या टिप्पणी है.
सूर्यपुत्र कर्ण: इस कथन का त्रुटिपूर्ण
अर्थ लगाया गया है. सही अर्थ इस
प्रकार है. कलियुग में सभी दुखी हैं.
ब्राह्मण का सम्मान इसलिए होता है
कि वह ज्ञान देता है.
यहाँ ब्रह्मविद्या के अधिकारी तो बचे
नहीं. लौकिक विद्या तो पैसे देकर
भी प्राप्त हो जाती है. इसलिए
उनका सम्मान कठिन हो गया है. क्षत्रिय
होना सबके वश की बात नहीं. वैश्य होने के
लिए लोकव्यवहार आना चाहिए. अब बचे
शूद्र सो सेवा करने के लिए बस नियत
चाहिए. शूद्रों के राज्य से अर्थ यह है
कि जो सेवा करेगा उसी का यश होगा.
महात्मा गाँधी, ईसा मसीह, ये सब
सेवा ही करके गए हैं. कलियुग में धर्मं
की गति अति मंद हो जाती है. सब जीव
दुखी हैं. उनकी सेवा करिए
आपको उनका नेतृत्व प्राप्त होगा.
यदि आपको शूद्रों के राज्य से इतना भय है
तो शूद्र ही बन जाईये ना. निःस्वार्थ
सेवा करिए और केशव की वंदना करिए.
आपको यश और आनंद का राज्य सब प्राप्त
होंगे.

----------


## Mr_perfect

बस इतने में ही मेरी आँख खुल गयी. दानवीर
कर्ण सुबह सुबह इतना गूढ़ मंत्र देने आये थे.
मैंने उनका कहा आप तक पंहुचा दिया. अब
आगे आप जानो. हरे कृष्ण.

----------


## T J Cooper

एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिएआपका ह्रदय से आभार . कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## Mr_perfect

> एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिएआपका ह्रदय से आभार . कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें


आपका शुक्रीया

----------


## Shri Vijay

आदरणीय मित्र श्री Mr_perfect जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l

----------

